#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  *يوم ميلاد المنتدي مع مشرف عام المنتدي*

## boukybouky

[frame="9 80"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

 عودة من جديد و العود ُ أحمدٌ  :: 

و لا يوجد أجمل من هذا اليوم  لعودة  كرسي التعارف من جديد 



و في يوم ميلاد المنتدي موعدنا مع 

مشرف عام المنتدي



اليوم بعد مرور 6 سنوات علي إنشاء المنتدي نلتقي مع ضيفنا العزيز 

ابن البلد 

مرت تقريباً ثلاث سنوات علي آخر لقاء لابن البلد علي الكرسي 

هناك البعض من رحل و البعض الآخر من قدم إلينا

و نجتمع اليوم هنا لمزيد من التعرف علي ابن البلد 

فهناك الكثيرون التي لم تتح لهم فرصة التواجد و المشاركة في الكرسي السابق

فأهلاً و مرحباً بك معنا علي كرسي التعارف 2008



علي فكرة ابن البلد كان اول ضيف لنا في موضوع كرسي التعارف الذي بدأ في يوليو 2005
يعني شخصية بنتفاءل بها  ::  ربنا يجمعنا دايما كلنا علي الخير  :f2: 
طبعا انا مش عارفة أعمل مقدمة علشان ضيفنا شخصية غنية عن التعريف 

و بالتالي سأترككم مع ابن البلد لمزيد من التعرف عليه 

رجاء هام

لو سمحتم يا جماعة لا تزيد كل مشاركة عن 5 اسئلة حتي يستطيع الجميع المشاركة

و أيضاً تيسيراً علي ابن البلد و له الحق طبعا في عدم الرد علي الاسئلة التي لا تناسبه

علي الا تكون تلك الأسئلة أكثر من 1% من مجموع الأسئلة  الكلية  ::-s: 

مرحباً بك مجدداً ابن البلد معنا و دمت بكل خير



في رعاية الله،،،[/frame]

----------


## أم أحمد

*كانت فكرة كرسي التعارف لاتاحة الفرصة الي التعرف علي الاعضاء من قرب اكتر*
*وبدأ  تقريبا من سنتين مع ابن البلد* 
*ووجدناها فرصة مناسبة في احتفال المنتدي بعيد ميلاده السادس ان نعيد استضافته مرة اخري في كرسي التعارف*


*فابن البلد من اكثر الشخصيات التتي تتسم بسمو اخلاقه وقربه من الاعضاء جميعا* 
*ومن خلال كرسي التعارف سوف تكون فرصة للاعضاء للتقرب من ابن البلد اكثر*
*ومعرفة بعض الاسرار عن المنتدي وكيف بدأ وكيف واجه هو والغالية بسنت الغائبة الحاضرة في قلوبنا جميعا  الصعوبات التي واجهتهم في بداية المنتدي الي ان اصبح من اهم المواقع التي يرتاده الجميع من مختلف الدول*

*ولن اخفيكم سرا ان وجود ابن البلد معنا مرة اخري علي الكرسي*
*اصبح مطلب جماهيري وخصوصا من الاعضاء الجدد*
*الذين لم تتاح لهم فرصة التعرف عليه في اللقاء السابق*

*ابن البلد لو كتبنا عنه كثيرا وكثيرا لن نستيطع ان نوفيه ولو قدرا قليلا من حقه*
*فهو يقتطع من وقت عمله وبيته من اجل الارتقاء بالمنتدي*
*ودائما يكون بجوار الجميع العضو قبل المشرف*
*فاحمد صلاح بحق هو مثال للعطاء الغير محدود*
*اهلا بك معنا من جديد يا ابن البلد*
*وان شاء الله يكون اللقاء متميز* 
*كتميز وجودك دائما في كل مكان*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

* بعد 6 سنوات من إنشاء المنتدي هل تغيرت رؤيتك له؟؟

* ما هو القرار المتردد في أخذه؟؟؟

* ما هو رأي أحمد صلاح (و ليس ابن البلد) في المنتدي؟؟

انا مش هتقل عليك بالأسئلة و ربنا يعينك بقي انت علي الباقي  :: 

منورنا يا ابن البلد و كل سنة و المنتدي بخير يا رب 

في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## أم أحمد

*اهلا بك يا ابن البلد من جديد*
*وبحق انت لست في حاجة الي الترحيب بك مرة اخري*
*فصاحب البيت هو من عليه الترحيب بنا* 

*اولا دعني اشكرك علي موافقتك علي وجودك الطيب معنا مرة اخري في كرسي التعارف*
*وثانيا دعني اهنيك علي مرور ست اعوام علي افتتاح المنتدي*
*ست سنوات من التفوق والنجاح*
*ست سنوات من التواجد وبقوة في عالم المنتديات*
*حتي اصبح المنتدي من اهم المواقع المصرية*

*ممكن بقي اسئلك كام سؤال علي خفيف*

*كيف تتعامل مع بعض السلبيات التي تمر علي المنتدي؟*

* هل وصل المنتدي الي النجاح الذي كنت تحلم بيه عند افتتاحه؟ ام كنت تتمني الوصول الي نجاح اكبر؟*

*هل  تعتقد انك سوف تتخذ قرارا في يوم ما باغلاق المنتدي*
*عندما تواجهك بعض الصعوبات الشديدة؟*


*مش هاتقل عليك يا احمد*
*بس ان شاء الله هتابع الموضوع لحظة بلحظة*
*لعلمي التام انه سوف يكون لقاء متميز للغاية*

*لك خالص تقديري واحترامي*
*وتحياتي*

 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

يا أهلا بيك يا ابو يوسف على كرسى الاعتراف 
طبعاً أنا هارتب شوية اسئله واجى اجيبهملك
بس نقول كام سؤال كده على االسريع 

المشكله انى أغلب الاسئله عارف ردها  ::  فمش عارف اقول ايه :Busted Red: 

اقول ايه :king: 

طيب ارجع تانى أحسن ::

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
كل عام والمنتدى فى رقى وازدهار 
وكل عام وحضرتك بخير استاذ احمد 
بالتأكيد لى اسئله وبفكر مفيها من فتره وفرصه وجت لغايه عندى 
السؤال الاول:
 استاذ احمد هل تفكر فى ان يكون للمنتدى دوراً منافساً وبارزاً على مصاف المنتديات الاخرى بالتأكيد هتقول نعم طيب ايه المطلوب عمله ؟
السؤال الثانى
 ماهو ترتيب المنتدى عالمياً وصلنا لرقم كام ؟
السؤال الثالث 
هل هناك خطه موضوعه من مجموعه فريق العمل للنهوض بالمنتدى وافكاره وتجديداته ؟
واخيراً وليس بأخر أسأل الله لك بدوام الصحه والستر والسعاده 
ويارب دائماً المنتدى فى رقى وازدهار الى ان نصبح يوما منتدى له من الكلمه والرأى دوراً هاماً وبارزاً فى اعلاء كلمه الحق ونشر كل ماهو مفيد 
تقبل تحياتى
بوكى ...ام احمد .... بارك الله فيكم

والى لقاء

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="2 70"]


ابو حميد ..

منور الكرسى يا باشا :Kiss2: 

والله ماانت قايم ... انت وراك اسئلة ياراجل ::mazika2:: 


طبعا انا جاى اسلم بس واسيبك ترد على الاسئلة الحلوة اللى اترصت فوق دى ::uff:: 

وحجيلك تانى باسئلة تانية ان شاء الله

ربنا معاك يا استاذنا :y: 

 :f: وكل سنة وانت واسرة المنتدى كلها فى أحسن حال :f: 

خالص تحياتى... وارق امنياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

إيه ده هو فين ابن البلد !!!

امال هنكمل أسئلتنا ازاي  ::   :: 

طيب في إنتظار وصول ابن البلد  :: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ابن البلد

في البداية بشكركم جميعا 
وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير وسعادة 

كل الشكر لك بوكي وكل أسرة كرسي التعارف علي إتاحة الفرصة لي مرة تاني للتواجد معكم في كرسي التعارف
والحقيقة من المواضيع اللي بحبها جدا هي مواضيع كرسي التعارف لانها بتقربنا من بعضنا وبتعرفني أكتر علي أعضاء كان نفسي أتعرف عليهم من زمان .

بعتذر عن التأخير في الرد بس كنت بحضر موضوع الإحصائيات الخاص بمرور ستة اعوام علي إنشاء منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي مصر أو منتدى ابناء مصر وبيتهيألي دي تكون فرصه حلوة اني ممكن أحكي بداية إنشائه بالتفصيل علشان أم أحمد كانت طالبة الموضوع ده من حوالي تلات سنين  :: 

وفي النهايه بحمد ربنا أن المشاركة الأولي مكنش فيها ولا سؤال  :: 
ندخل علي اللي بعده ::mm::

----------


## ابن البلد

> *كانت فكرة كرسي التعارف لاتاحة الفرصة الي التعرف علي الاعضاء من قرب اكتر*
> *وبدأ  تقريبا من سنتين مع ابن البلد* 
> *ووجدناها فرصة مناسبة في احتفال المنتدي بعيد ميلاده السادس ان نعيد استضافته مرة اخري في كرسي التعارف*
> 
> 
> *فابن البلد من اكثر الشخصيات التتي تتسم بسمو اخلاقه وقربه من الاعضاء جميعا* 
> *ومن خلال كرسي التعارف سوف تكون فرصة للاعضاء للتقرب من ابن البلد اكثر*
> *ومعرفة بعض الاسرار عن المنتدي وكيف بدأ وكيف واجه هو والغالية بسنت الغائبة الحاضرة في قلوبنا جميعا  الصعوبات التي واجهتهم في بداية المنتدي الي ان اصبح من اهم المواقع التي يرتاده الجميع من مختلف الدول*
> 
> ...


كل الشكر لك أم أحمد
وكلامك ده أكبر وسام أعتز به
بس المهم الجماهير تكون طالبه التعارف مش طالبة القصاص مني  :: 

كل الشكر لك مرة اخري أنت وبوكي علي إتاحة تواجدي مرة أخرى علي الكرسي
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> 
> * بعد 6 سنوات من إنشاء المنتدي هل تغيرت رؤيتك له؟؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
سنة عن سنة بيتغير طريقتي في التعامل مع المنتدى و بيتغير رؤيتي وطموحي للمنتدى
وده مش لوحدي بحسه في كل الأعضاء تقريبا
بس بعد ستة سنين مخبيش عليكي أن نظرتي للمنتدى بقيت كئيبة شوية خصوصا أن الحمل بيزيد وبيكبر والمسئولية بتكبر 




> * ما هو القرار المتردد في أخذه؟؟؟


لو سألتني من تلات شهور كنت قلت لك متردد بتحديث السيرفر وقفل المنتدى 
وللآسف القرار بقفل المنتدى عن الزوار تسبب في تراجع ترتيب الموقع بشكل كبير لأكثر من الضعف ممكن
لكن تحديث السيرفر الحمد لله الموقع بقه أسرع عن الأول بكتير 
اما حاليا فمفيش قرار متردد أني أخذه تقريبا غير يمكن الإستمرار مع شركة الإعلانات الحالية




> * ما هو رأي أحمد صلاح (و ليس ابن البلد) في المنتدي؟؟


بالنسبة لي كاحمد صلاح بعيدا عن وظيفة ابن البلد
فالحقيقة شايف منتدى وموقع أبناء مصر فخر لأي شخص أنه يكون عضو فيه 
وعلي الرغم أحيانا من شكوى بعض الأعضاء من ديكتاتورية القرارات إلا أن إدارة المنتدى المتمثلة في المراقبين والمشرفين بيبذلوا اقصى جهدهم للحفاظ علي الشكل العام للمنتدى
كمان كتير بحس أنه موقع عملاق جدا فيه كل حاجه تقريبا وده يحسب للمشاركين في المنتدى
ناس كتير عارفين الموقع بقابل ناس بالصدفة بتتكلم عن الموقع
بس الأغلبيه لحد فترة قريبه كان بيشتكي دائما ابدا من بطيء الموقع 
بس الحمد لله المشكة دي أتحلت
لكن موقع أبناء مصر أتمنى زي ما كانت بنت مصر بسنت بتتمنى أنه يكون فعلا البوابة الأولي لكل المصريين علي الإنترنت




> انا مش هتقل عليك بالأسئلة و ربنا يعينك بقي انت علي الباقي 
> 
> منورنا يا ابن البلد و كل سنة و المنتدي بخير يا رب 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،،


كل الشكر لك يا بوكي
ونورك كفايا 
وكل سنة وأنت بألف صحة وسعادة وسلام
 :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 
ابو يوسف 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

الف مبروك على مرور 6 اعوام من عمر المنتدى 

وربنا يبارك فى عمرك يارب  وتشوفه اول المنتديات العربيه 

وان كان هو بالفعل فى قلوبنا اول المنتديات العربيه 

ونراه بعيوننا اول المنتديات العربيه 

انا مش حاسال اى اساله 

لان واضح  انك حتتسال اساله تجيب حد يشيل معك 

لو احتجت اى شىء اتصل بى فورا 

ابعت لك فرقة كوماندوز القوات البحرية 

دمت دائما بكل خير

----------


## سوما

العزيزة\ بوكى بوكى..
دعوة حلوة اوى انك توجهى لدعوة المشرف العام فى ظل الاحتفال بعيد ميلاد المنتدى...تسلم أفكارك بجد.. :f: 
أستاذ\ أحمد..
أنت دائما بتبذل جهد كبير وملحوظ للرقى بمستوى المنتدى أكثر وأكثر.. فلك جزيل الشكر..وليقدر الله عزوجل مجهودك ويوفققك دايما بأذن الله تعالى.. :Smart: 
ودايمااااا كان عندى سؤال وحضرتك أكيد الوحيد اللى تعرف أجابته مفصلة  ::  وهو :
*كيف أتيت فكرة أنشاء منتدى لحضرتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وعند بدايه أنشاء المنتدى هل كنت تتوقع أنه سيمر عليه ستة أعوام ويكون فيه أعضاء وموضوعات كثيرين كيومننا هذا؟؟*
أرجو أن يكون تقبل مرورى هذا ..وكل تحياتى الطيبة لحضرتك.. مع كل الامنيات الطيبة بتميز المنتدى ونجاحه الدائم.............. :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم....

أولا كل سنة وانتم طيبين  بمناسبة مرور 6 أعوام على المنتدى 
و استضافة جميلة منك يا بوكى.

ابن البلد 
 كل سنة وانت بخير ديما  يا فندم و منور كرسي التعارف و فعلا فرصة سعيدة للتعرف عليك 

و اسأل باءه....

 ايه الشكل النهائي اللى تطمح ان المنتدى يوصل له و تكون راضى عنه؟

هل فيه مواقف معينه بتتجنب حدوثها او وجودها فى المنتدى؟

بوكى بوكى تسلم ايدك يا قمر.

تحياتي.
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

الفاضل أحمد صلاح


بالطبع يهمنا كأعضاء جدد أن نتعرف على ديكتاتور مونتى "طبعا مطلوبة في بعض الأحيان"



دى جنينة صغيرة للعصفور بس و تقعد فيها ساعة العصارى

و لكن في البداية أحب أن أقول أنى عندما دخلت هذا المنتدى و جذبنى إسمه وجدتنى أسيراً له

و يكفينى فخراً أننى و لأول مرة أتعرف على أصدقاء و أصبح المسينجر عندى فيه عدد طيب من الأصدقاء الذين لو غبت عنهم أو غابوا عنى برغم أنى لم أرهم و لم أسمع أصواتهم و لكن أصبحت لدى قناعة بأنهم جزء منى منهم من هم أساتذة لى و منهم من هم أصدقاء و أحس أنى لو غبت عنهم بالشوق الشديد لهم

و طبعاً كصاحب الفكرة و من تحمل عبء البداية و الإشراف حتى الآن لك منا جزيل الشكر على ذلك

و الحمد لله أن المواضيع الموجودة في منتدى أبناء مصر تمتلئ بالجديد و حتى الردود لم أعهدها فى أى منتدى آخر

فهنا الردود تُثرى الموضوع و تزيده قوة 

و لى سؤالين

1. وعدت أكثر من مرة بأن نعرف قصة إنشاء مونتى و حتى الآن لم نعرف "هو ممنوع من جهات عليا و لا ايه"

2. أرى ردودك في مواضيع كثيرة قصيرة جدا فلماذا؟؟؟؟؟ و أيضا لم نراك في فك التكشيرة و بالصدفة وجدت لك موضوع قديم بالأمس و لكن النت قطع و لسه هأشوفه تانى دلوقتى

ثم ليه البوكس الجامد اللى بتضربه في وشنا دا يا أبا يوسف

حقا نحب أن نتعرف عليك أكثر

و نتعرف على منتدانا الغالى نشأته و تطوره و ليس أفضل منك من يحكى لنا

شكرا لك و شكرا لأصحاب الفكرة 

و عقبال لما يحتفل أحفادنا بالعيد الألفي لمنتدى الحب و الصداقة

أقعد هنا بقي و روق شوية

----------


## ابن البلد

> اهلا بك يا ابن البلد من جديد
> وبحق انت لست في حاجة الي الترحيب بك مرة اخري
> فصاحب البيت هو من عليه الترحيب بنا 
> 
> اولا دعني اشكرك علي موافقتك علي وجودك الطيب معنا مرة اخري في كرسي التعارف
> وثانيا دعني اهنيك علي مرور ست اعوام علي افتتاح المنتدي
> ست سنوات من التفوق والنجاح
> ست سنوات من التواجد وبقوة في عالم المنتديات
> حتي اصبح المنتدي من اهم المواقع المصرية


العفو ام أحمد و تواجدي علي الكرسي هو فخر لي قبل أي شيء




> ممكن بقي اسئلك كام سؤال علي خفيف
> 
> كيف تتعامل مع بعض السلبيات التي تمر علي المنتدي؟


الحقيقة اتعامل مع السلبيات علي حسب طبيعة كل مشكلة أو الشيء السالبي
فالبعض أتغاضى عنه والبعض يتطلب التعامل السريع والبعض الآخر يحتاج المزيد من الصبر والإنتظار




> هل وصل المنتدي الي النجاح الذي كنت تحلم بيه عند افتتاحه؟ ام كنت تتمني الوصول الي نجاح اكبر؟


أكيد طبعا وصل المنتدى لأكثر مما كنت أحلم به ويكفي استمراريته حتى الآن 
ولكن بطبيعة الحال الكل يبحث عن الأفضل والنجاح الاكبر
وهذا ما نحاول جميعا الوصول إليه عما قريب إن شاء الله




> هل  تعتقد انك سوف تتخذ قرارا في يوم ما باغلاق المنتدي
> عندما تواجهك بعض الصعوبات الشديدة؟


أكيد لو فيه صعوبات شديدة غير شخصية و كان الحل لها هو غلق المنتدى
أكيد هيغلق




> مش هاتقل عليك يا احمد
> بس ان شاء الله هتابع الموضوع لحظة بلحظة
> لعلمي التام انه سوف يكون لقاء متميز للغاية
> 
> لك خالص تقديري واحترامي
> وتحياتي


كل الشكر لك ام احمد ووجودك هو الاكثر تميز
لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> يا أهلا بيك يا ابو يوسف على كرسى الاعتراف 
> طبعاً أنا هارتب شوية اسئله واجى اجيبهملك
> بس نقول كام سؤال كده على االسريع 
> 
> المشكله انى أغلب الاسئله عارف ردها  فمش عارف اقول ايه
> 
> اقول ايه
> 
> طيب ارجع تانى أحسن


في إنتظارك سامح

وعلي فكرة كان لي صديق عزيز علي جدا
كان دايما يقولي اني بجاوب الرد اللي الأصعب أو اللي مكنش ممكن حد يتوقعه
حتى وإن كان مش صح في بعض الأحيان  :: 
فأسال وتوقع وقارن 
 :f2: 
في إنتظار عودتك
 :Cool:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

[frame="1 80"]كل الشكر ليكى يا ريهام على هذه الاستضافة العظيمة

ابن البلد

حقيقى سعيدة جدااااا بجلوسك على الكرسى.. لنتعرف على شخصية جديرة بكل الأحترام والتقدير.. 

ومش هثقل عليك بالاسئلة 

لكنى هكون سعيده جدا بمتابعة أسئلة الاعضاء وأجاباتك عليها

والان ندخل على الاسئلة

1- من هو أحمد صلاح ؟

2- ماذا تريد أن تقول الى كل عضو فى أبناء مصر ؟

3- لو كان في أمكانك أختيار زمن معين تعيش فيه 
     كنت هتختار أي زمن ... ولماذا ؟ 

4- مين من الاعضاء اللى غابوا عن المنتدى تفتقدهم وتتمنى عودتهم ؟

أرجو ان أكون ضيفة خفيفه ومكنش أثقلت عليك بالاسئلة

وكل عام وحضرتك والمنتدى وابناء مصر بخير وصحة وفى أسعد حال

 :f2: 
[/frame]

----------


## زهره

كل سنه والمنتدي بالف خير وكل الاعضاء بصحه وسعاده 
بصراحه انا كان نفسي ان ابن البلد يقعد علي كرسي التعارف لاني حابه اسئله كده كم سؤال وارجوا منه ان يتقبلهم بصدر رحب 
اهلا بيك 
1_انا حاسه انك من ردك ان شحصيه نرفز انت فعلا كده ولا احساسي غلط ؟
2_ايه اكتر حاجه ممكن تعصبك ؟
3_تؤمن بنظريه الانطباع الاول يدوم ؟
4_ايه اول حاجه بتعملها لما تصحه من النوم ؟تحياتي لك

----------


## nariman

*أهلا بعوده كرسى التعارف مره تانيه ..الموضوع ده من اجمل موضوعات المنتدى فعلا*

*بصراحه كنت عايزه أسأل شويه أسئله بس جيت لقيتها تم طرحها بالفعل على مشرفنا العام وفى انتظار اجابته عليها*
*بس حسأل سؤال وحيد طرأ على ذهنى دلوقتى*

*أستاذ أحمد من وجهه نظرك كمشرف عام ايه ايجابيات منتدى ابناء مصر وايه سلبياته اللى تتمنى القضاء عليها علشان تحس بالرضا الكامل عنه؟؟*


*خالص تحياتى لحضرتك وللغاليه ريهام*

----------


## ابن البلد

> السلام عليكم
> كل عام والمنتدى فى رقى وازدهار 
> وكل عام وحضرتك بخير استاذ احمد


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل سنة وحضرتك بألف صحة وسعادة وخير 
ويارب دائما أبدا مجتمعين علي كل خير




> بالتأكيد لى اسئله وبفكر مفيها من فتره وفرصه وجت لغايه عندى 
> السؤال الاول:
>  استاذ احمد هل تفكر فى ان يكون للمنتدى دوراً منافساً وبارزاً على مصاف المنتديات الاخرى بالتأكيد هتقول نعم طيب ايه المطلوب عمله ؟


أكيد طبعا نفسي وأعتقد نفسنا كلنا يكون الموقع والمنتدى في بداية كل المواقع العربيه والعالمية وإن كان حاليا منتدى أبناء مصر من المنتديات اللي ليها دور بارز ومنافس قويا لكثير من المنتديات العربية ولكن اتمنى أن نكون في المقدمة دائما 
الحقيقة المطلوب كتير جدا جدا جدا مش بس كلام او تحديد أهداف ولكن جهد وحب اكبر للعمل علي رفعة الموقع 
وإن شاء الله بنجهز حاليا موضوع لكيفية التعاون علي رفع الموقع كترتيبه عالميا وكمان  لتحسين من شكل و محتوى المنتدى




> السؤال الثانى
>  ماهو ترتيب المنتدى عالمياً وصلنا لرقم كام ؟


وصلنا لرقم 7654
وده يعتبر تراجع كبير للموقع بس ربنا يسهل الفترة الجايه نتقدم أكتر وأكتر إن شاء الله 




> السؤال الثالث 
> هل هناك خطه موضوعه من مجموعه فريق العمل للنهوض بالمنتدى وافكاره وتجديداته ؟
> واخيراً وليس بأخر أسأل الله لك بدوام الصحه والستر والسعاده 
> ويارب دائماً المنتدى فى رقى وازدهار الى ان نصبح يوما منتدى له من الكلمه والرأى دوراً هاماً وبارزاً فى اعلاء كلمه الحق ونشر كل ماهو مفيد 
> تقبل تحياتى


الحقيقة فريق العمل متوقف الآن نتيجة لضيق الوقت لأعضاء الفريق
ولكن قريبا إن شاء الله هنشط فريق العمل مرة تانيه ونشوف أن كان في حد يحب يساهم معانا في فريق العمل 

كل الشكر لك أم البنات علي الأسئلة وعلي حضورك المتميز دائما والذي يضفي علي أي موضوع جمالا
 :f: 

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

*أهلا بيك أخى العزيز ابن البلد منور كرسي التعارف 
حبيت أرحب بوجودك الجميل على الكرسي
ومتابعة اللقاء بإذن الله
*

----------


## ابن البلد

> [frame="2 70"]
> 
> 
> ابو حميد ..
> 
> منور الكرسى يا باشا
> 
> والله ماانت قايم ... انت وراك اسئلة ياراجل
> 
> ...


أديني قاعد أهوو لما نشوف الأسئلة  :: 
وانا في إنتظارك وفي إنتظار أسئلتك
ربنا يخليك علي مرورك وكل سنة وأنت بألف صحة وسعادة وآمان
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> إيه ده هو فين ابن البلد !!!
> 
> امال هنكمل أسئلتنا ازاي  
> 
> طيب في إنتظار وصول ابن البلد 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


معلش كنت في مشوار ولسه جاي أهووو
 :Roll2:

----------


## loly_h

*الســـــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــــاته ...

كل سنه وكل ابناء مصر  بخيـــــــــــــر

ودايما ياربى متجمعين على خيــــــر



بــــوكــــاية... ام احمــــد

بشكركم على حسن إختياركم

وكل سنه وانتم طيبين

ودى بالفعل فرصة جميلة نتعرف على احمد صلاح



اولا احمد احب ارحب بيك منور كرسى التعارف

ويارب يكون الكرسى مريح واسئلتنا تكون خفيفة 

وكل سنه وانت طيب وعقبال 100 سنه من الإنجازات

ثانيا ... من اول لقاء موش هتقل عليك بالأسئلة

كنت عاوزة اعرف هل فى فرق بين احمد صلاح وإبن البلد؟

وإيه اكتر شىء ممكن يستفز إبن البلد؟



وإن شاء الله راجعــــة تانى بمزيد من الأسئلة

خليك مستعد

وبالتوفيق دايما ياربى...
*

----------


## ابن البلد

> اخى العزيز 
> ابو يوسف 
> 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> الف مبروك على مرور 6 اعوام من عمر المنتدى 
> 
> وربنا يبارك فى عمرك يارب  وتشوفه اول المنتديات العربيه 
> 
> ...


ربنا يكرمك إسكندراني يا رب
و متقلقش لو أحتاجت حاجه هجري عليك علي طول
 :f: 
 :f2: 
تحياتي لك دائما

----------


## أنفـــــال

العزيز جداً و دوماً أبو يوسف  ::  
مرحباً بك على هذا الكرسي .. و ان شاء الله يكون مريح
.. 
في كل مرة كنت فيها في موقع المجيب عن الاسئلة ، لم أكن أجد ما يمكنني سؤاله، أما هذه المرة و بعد مرور أربعة سنوات على وجودي بينكم ، أحببت أن أسأل .. و دة بعد اذن سيادتكم يا فندم طبعاً ..  :2: 

.... 
الأسئلة :
1- لماذا توقفت مجلة أبناء مصر ؟؟ و لماذا لاتعود ؟؟ 
2- لماذا لا يتمتع الكثيرين من أبناء الوطن العربي بثقافة الاختلاف في رأيك ؟
3- أين التسامح في هذا الزمان ؟؟ و لماذا يملكه غيري و لا أملكه أنا؟ هل يتعلق ذلك بالقدرات و الطاقات ؟
4- بسنت و يوسف عاملين ايه دلوقتي ؟؟ 
..
خالص احترامي و عميق مودتي .. 
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> العزيزة\ بوكى بوكى..
> دعوة حلوة اوى انك توجهى لدعوة المشرف العام فى ظل الاحتفال بعيد ميلاد المنتدى...تسلم أفكارك بجد..
> أستاذ\ أحمد..
> أنت دائما بتبذل جهد كبير وملحوظ للرقى بمستوى المنتدى أكثر وأكثر.. فلك جزيل الشكر..وليقدر الله عزوجل مجهودك ويوفققك دايما بأذن الله تعالى..
> ودايمااااا كان عندى سؤال وحضرتك أكيد الوحيد اللى تعرف أجابته مفصلة  وهو :
> كيف أتيت فكرة أنشاء منتدى لحضرتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وعند بدايه أنشاء المنتدى هل كنت تتوقع أنه سيمر عليه ستة أعوام ويكون فيه أعضاء وموضوعات كثيرين كيومننا هذا؟؟
> أرجو أن يكون تقبل مرورى هذا ..وكل تحياتى الطيبة لحضرتك.. مع كل الامنيات الطيبة بتميز المنتدى ونجاحه الدائم..............


ربنا يخليكي سوما ويكرمك يارب دائما أبدا ويبعد عنك كل سوء

أقولك يا ستي فكرة إنشاء المنتدى وهحكي من البدايه خالص 
سنة 2001
كان عندي موقع تعليمي أسمه 
المصدر العربي التعليمي للغة ال HTML
وكنت مسميه 
htmlats
وكنت مشترك في موقع أسمه
IRCW
كنت مشرف في علي قاعة الفكاههة والضحك والمصرقاعات
الموقع ده كان صاحبه كويتي اسمه كان صلاح وكان بيتشغل صحفي
المهم يعني بسنت اشتركت في الموقع ده باسم سحر 
 أتعرفت عليها عن طريق صلاح مدير الموقع وقالي دي من عندكم من مصر ومضايقه من حاجات في المنتدى وأتفهموا وكده يعني 
المهم بسنت كانت دايما معترضه علي وجودنا في مواقع خليجيه وأن مفيش منتدى مصر علي النت لحد دلوقتي خالص
وكل المواقع حتى اللي بيكتبوا فيها مصريين بتكون مواقع خليجيه
حصل موقف في موقع IRCW
وهو أن صلاح مدير الموقع طرد كل الأعضاء السعوديين من الموقع 
بسنت وقتها قالت لي أحنا لازم نعمل منتدى مصري عربي نلم فيه كل المصريين من علي النت بدل ماهو متبهدلين في المواقع الخليجيه 
ومش بعيد اللي حصل مع السعوديين يحصل معانا
قلت لها أن مش لازم نحكم من حاله واحده لاني مشترك في منتديات تانيه كتير خليجيه ومفيهاش أي مشكلة ولا حصلي أي حاجه فيها 
وعلي العموم مفيش مشكلة هي فكرة كويسة أنا عندي الموقع التعليمي ده وعملت له منتدى أسمه منتدى المصدر العربي التعليمي لل HTML
قالت لي تعليم أحنا بنكره التعليم عمىىى
احنا نعمل موقع ونسميه حاجه عن مصر
قعدنا نفكر مده طويلة جدا في الأسماء مش فاكرها كلها دلوقتي بس في الآخر رسينا علي اسم
لؤلؤة المشرق العربي ( مصر (
وبدأت بسنت في إرسال لي صور فيها حاجه عن مصر وصور فيها لآلئ 
وأنا دورت علي إسكربت لمنتدى وعلي إستضافة مجانيه لمنتدى بيشتغل بلغة ال php او لغة برمجة
وعملنا المنتدى بس للآسف النسخة كانت باللغة الإنجليزية 
وأضطرينا أننا نترجم بعض الأجزاء منها ولكن الموضوع كان كبير جدا 
أتعرفت وقتها علي صديق اسمة طارق ياغمور كان عنده 13 سنة وكان عامل موقع أسمه ياغمور هو مصري عايش في السعودية 
وكنت مبسوط جدا أنه في السن ده وعامل موقع كبير بالشكل ده وحاجز طبعا دومين مدفوع ومساحة مدفوعة وقصص كبيرة وهو لسه 13 سنة 
سألته علي موضوع التعريب ده فدلني علي مواقع أجيب منها نسخ معربه جاهزه وزمان كانت النسخه كلها بتكون معرفه مش ليها ملف تعريب زي دلوقتي والموضوع سهل في تعريبه 
فعلا وصلت للنسخة الجديدة بس مكنتش عارف أعمل أيه والا أركبها أزاي
فأسهل حاجه طبعا نهد المنتدى ونمسحه كله ونبدأ نعمله من جديد
المهم وصلنا للنسخة المعربة وقعدنا يوم كامل أنا وبسنت نختار القاعات ونختار الأسماء
وطبعا كانت وقتها مفيش حاجه أسمها قاعة 
كانت المنتديات يأمه بتسمي القاعة 
ساحة أو جلسه يعني مثلا 
ساحة التعارف
ساحة الأدب
أخدنا وقت كبير نحاول نجيب أسم مشابهه لساحة أو جلسه يكون غالب عليه الطابع المصري مش الخليجي
ووصلنا لاسم قاعة وقاعات
و أختارنا الأسماء برضك بشكل مصري شوية 
يعني فك التكشيرة
و قاعة السياسية كان أسمها كلام في الممنوع  :Blink: 
لقاءات في حب الله كده يعني مكناش بنختار أسماء رسمية كتير وقتها
أنا علي فكرة كنت محتفظ بالأوراق اللي كنت بكتب عليها اسماء القاعات كادرافت عندي لفترة طويلة بس الحقيقة مش عارف الورق ده فين بس هو أكيد موجود في حتى إلا لو يوسف كان عرف طريقه
سجلت بسنت بخمس أسماء وأنا بخمس اسماء
أشهر اسم لبسنت غير بنت مصر كان 
زكية زكريا
وكنا بنكتب ونرد علي بعضينا بالاسماء المختلفه
في كل القاعات اللي عملناها 
معملناش قاعات كتيرة في الأول أعتقد أنهم كانوا 9 أو 10 القاعات بالكتير 
وكانوا الأساسيين
مكنش لسه عندي خبره كبيرة خالص بالمواقع أو عمل المواقع
فكنت في الفترة دي بقرأ كتير في مواقع تانيه تعليميه للمنتديات
وكنا لما يعجبنا حاجه في منتدى تاني وعايزين نعملها ندور عليها نلاقيها 
ونروح هدين المنتدى وبدأين من اول وجديد علشان مكنتش لسه عارف أضيفها ازاي من غير ما احذف الداتا بيز كلها 
قعدنا علي الحال ده فترة يمكن أربع أيام ولا حاجه لحد ما خلاص زهقنا من كتر الهد والبناء وقررنا خلاص نستمر علي اللي موجود وخلاص
بدأنا نرسل دعوات للناس عن طريق الشات بعد إستأذان طبعا هوست الغرفة
ونقول لأصحابنا علي الماسينجر 
وبدأنا بالشكل ده يوم 14 ابريل 2002
كانت الناس بتسجل ببطيء جدا قعدنا 8 شهور وكان عندنا 350 عضو فقط
اللي هما ممكن يسجلوا لدوقتي فيوم واحد  :2: 
اختفت بسنت بعد شهر من عمل المنتدى 
في الفترة دي سجل مصري كندي واللي غير اسمه بعد كده إلي ابن مصر
و كان بيشارك بشكل كبير جدا يوميا 
وأحنا كنا وقتها طبعا معندناش مشرفين كنا بنعين المشرف لما يكمل 100 مشاركة
فعينا عماد أو ابن مصر علي قاعة الكمبيوتر مشرف 
وابن مصر عمل نفس اللي كنا عملناه زمان أنا وبسنت وزمان فعلا كان زمان لان عماد كان سجل بعد مدة طويلة من إنشاء المنتدى
عمل يوزر تاني و كان بيرد به علي نفسه علشان يحسس الجميع أن فيه حركة في المنتدى
والجميل في الموضوع أني معرفتش أنه هو عماد إلا لما بعت له رسالة بتعيينه مشرف لانه وصل 100 مشاركة 
ولقيته بعدها مردش ولا بقى يدخل زي الأول 
راجعت ال IP
واكتشفت أنه هو  :: 
سجل بعد عماد الدكتورة حورية البدري
وبعديها ميس فيروجو أو لميس وهي صديقتي من قبل المنتدى
وبعدين أختها طعميه وهي بتشارك لحد الآن
و بعدين واد كول مش معقول أو رامي
و كل اللي مسجلين في المنتدى وقتها كنت أعرفهم بالاسم تقريبا و كنا بنشارك بشكل كبير أوي وحابين أننا مترابطين عن طريق المنتدى وخصوصا أنا وواد كول مش معقول
وسجل مجموعة كانوا مشتركين مع بعض في منتدى أسمه أوز كويتي هو 
كان من ضمن المجموعة دي ماستر أوف هيل أو كما أحب أن أطلق عليه سيد جحيم الرداءة 
وللأسم ده قصة بس الموضوع مش مستحمل تفاصيل أكتر من كده  :: 
وسجلت أشجان الليل و ضياء و ميلي كولي 
والبروف سمسمة اللي اتغير اسمها إلي سمسمة وهي من أعز أصدقائي جدا وعملت موقع عن المحاماه واللي إعلانه في أول المنتدى فوق كانت سمسمة متعودة علي المواقع الخليجية وكانت بتشارك زيهم وكان الموضوع ده مضايقنا كتير بس كنا حسين فيها خفه الدم والروح الطيبه 
وطبعا كلنا بلا إستثناء اتغيرت طريقة مشاركتنا عبر مرور الوقت في المنتدى
بعدين حصل مشكلة بين دكتورة حورية و طعميه أدتت إلي ان دكتورة حورية زعلت وأختفت شوية 
ظهرت بسنت في الوقت ده تقريبا بعد تلات شهور وكان عندها ظروف هي اللي منعتها من التواجد علي النت 
و رجعت تاني بكل قوة تنهض بالمنتدى وأرسلت للدكتورة حورية البدري
وأضافنا قاعت جديدة للمنتدى
وسجلت أسماء كتيرة مشرفة لأي منتدى منهم علي سبيل المثال وليس الحصر
مصرواي ( مشرف قاعة المناقشات)
إسلام شمس الدين ( مراقب عام المنتدى )
العمدة (عمدة المنتدى وصاحب الخيمة الرمضانية الشهيره)
هبه ( مراقب عام المنتدى) 
أ/ محي الدين ( مشرف قاعة المقال الصحفي وكانت أول قاعة للمقال الصحفي عربية علي الإنترنت كلها )
أ/ جمال حمدان
والكثير ...
ولكن دائما كانت عندنا مشكلة
كنا علي موقع مجاني وكان دايما فيه مشكلة أن البريد الإليكتروني مبيوصلش
الموقع بطيء
الإعلانات اللي بتظهر من شركة الإستضافة 
فقررنا أننا نشتري مساحة مدفوعة ودومين 
وقعدنا نفكر في أسماء كتير فأختارنا 
masrsons.com 
وحجزناه بالفعل و حطينا عليه المنتدى
ولكن عقبال ما روحت البيت أنا قعدت أفكر طيب الاسم غريب شوية
ماهو يا أمه يكون كله عربي يا امه يكون إنجليزي
ميكونش نص ونص
يعني يأمه 
abnaamasr
يأمه 
egyptsons
تاني يوم حجزت 
egyptsons.com
والإتنين كانوا شغالين للمنتدى فقط
مكنش في أي قسم تاني بالموقع ودي صورة لأول شكل للصفحة الأولي لموقع أبناء مصر
في شهر نوفمبر 2002
2002masr.PNG

بعدها بدأنا بقه في عمل مجلة أبناء مصر ومعرض الصور وبطاقات التهنئه
وأقسام كتيرة في منها أستمر ومنها توقف ومنها أتلغي
وبعديها دارت العجله بقه و سجل أول  1000 عضو
و بدأنا نفكر في كيفية الإرتقاء بالمنتدى وبدور الموقع بشكل عام

دي إجابة السؤال الأول بإختصار إلي حد ما  :: 

اما أعتقادي بإستمراره 
فالحقيقة مكنتش متوقع أننا هنستمر سنه  ::  مش ست سنين خصوصا بعد إختفاء بسنت في البدايه وحدوث الكثير من المشاكل سواء الفنية أو مع الأعضاء وخصوصا أن وقتها كانوا الأعضاء أصدقائي المقربين وكان من الصعب تفادي الوقوع في أخطاء تضر بصالح المنتدى

لكن بسنت دائما كانت أمنيتها أنها تشوف المنتدى بوابة لكل المصريين للإنترنت وأنها تكون الصفحة الأساسيه لجميع المصريين زي مصراوي
وكانت بتقولي وقت ما كنا بنعمل المنتدى في البدايه 
أن الموقع الوحيد المصري اللي فيه منتدى هو مصراوي
بس أحنا هنتميز عنهم 
لانهم مش بيسمحوا بالأعضاء بالكتابه ولكن المشرفين بس بيحطوا الموضوع والأعضاء تشارك في الموضوع ده 
غير كده مش مسموح للأعضاء بكتابة مواضيع
واحنا بقه نديهم الخاصيه دي فكده نتفوق علي مصرواي
 :2: 

بس دي كل الحكاية
كل الشكر لك سوما وآسف للجميع لو كنت طولت في الحوار إلي حد الملل  ::$: 
لكم مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> السلام عليكم....
> 
> أولا كل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة مرور 6 أعوام على المنتدى
> و استضافة جميلة منك يا بوكى.
> 
> ابن البلد
> كل سنة وانت بخير ديما يا فندم و منور كرسي التعارف و فعلا فرصة سعيدة للتعرف عليك
> 
> و اسأل باءه....
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل سنة وأنت بألف صحة وسعادة وسلام مصراوية 
ويارب 100 سنة مجتمعين دائما علي كل خير
وانا اللي سعيد بوجودي معكم للرد علي اي أسئلة لكم 




> ايه الشكل النهائي اللى تطمح ان المنتدى يوصل له و تكون راضى عنه؟


الحقيقة خط الأمل مفتوح
مش حاطط له نهايه بس حاطط زي ما تقولي كده أمل سنوى
يعني أمنيتى السنة الجايه إن شاء الله 
أن أولا بسنت ترجع مرة تانيه ونطمن عليها 
ثانيا نتقدم مره تانيه وندخل علي الأقل ضمن اول 2000 موقع إن شاء الله
ثالثا نقدر نشغل الأقسام المعطله حاليا 
زي المجلة وبطاقات التهنئه والإعلانات المبوبه 
ودي كلها أقسام موقفه لضيق الوقت وعدم وجود الشخص المناسب لتولي مسئوليتهم




> هل فيه مواقف معينه بتتجنب حدوثها او وجودها فى المنتدى؟


مواقف كتيرة جدا الحقيقة مصراوية بتجنب حدوثها أو حتى الإقتراب من حدوثها 
وعلشان كده أوقات كتير بنتحرك كلنا كإدارة المنتدى لتجنب حدوث بعض المشاكل اللي بتكون قد مرت علينا من قبل
والحمد لله برضك مقدرش أنكر أن الأعضاء بيتجاوبوا معانا وبيتفهموا مقصدنا وبيحاولوا بقدر المستطاع تجنب حدوث المواقف اللي ممكن تأثر بالسلب علي الموقع وعلي باقي الأعضاء

كل الشكر لك مصراوية علي تواجدك وأسئلتك
لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

بأشوفك ياإبن البلد وأنت سهران على المنتدى بتحرسه وبأحس بيك ...  ::007:: 
إن شاء الله المنتدى سيبقى ويكبر وينافس ويصبح له شركة ، ومقر، وموظفين ودعاية ، حملات وإعلان ، ومرتبات ، وبيوت مفتوحة ...
متفائل خير رغم تأخر ترتيب المنتدى في الفترة الأخيرة بس حاسس بالحب بين كل جوانب المنتدى رغم عدد أعضائه الكبير ربنا يزيد ويبارك ...
- الإدارة بقى ربنا يبارك فيها إحترام ومصداقية وعمل متواصل وتضحية ...
إبن البلد - قلب مصر - بوكي - إبن طيبة - كل أعضاء الإدارة مجهودهم جميل وربنا يقويهم ...
ربنا يبارك ويزيد ونفضل نحب بعض ونقدر ننجح ونعمل حاجة ، ونغير حاجات ، ونفيد ونستفيد من تجمعنا وحبنا لبعضينا ...

*حبي للجميع*

----------


## ابن البلد

> السلام عليكم
> الفاضل أحمد صلاح
> بالطبع يهمنا كأعضاء جدد أن نتعرف على ديكتاتور مونتى "طبعا مطلوبة في بعض الأحيان"
> دى جنينة صغيرة للعصفور بس و تقعد فيها ساعة العصارى
> 
> و لكن في البداية أحب أن أقول أنى عندما دخلت هذا المنتدى و جذبنى إسمه وجدتنى أسيراً له
> 
> و يكفينى فخراً أننى و لأول مرة أتعرف على أصدقاء و أصبح المسينجر عندى فيه عدد طيب من الأصدقاء الذين لو غبت عنهم أو غابوا عنى برغم أنى لم أرهم و لم أسمع أصواتهم و لكن أصبحت لدى قناعة بأنهم جزء منى منهم من هم أساتذة لى و منهم من هم أصدقاء و أحس أنى لو غبت عنهم بالشوق الشديد لهم
> 
> ...


الأستاذ المحترم الكيميائي
كل الشكر لك علي المقدمة الجميله وعلي الجنينه 
والحمد لله أن حضرتك شايف المنتدى بهذه الصورة ودي شهاده أعتز بيها جدا
 :f: 




> و لى سؤالين
> 
> 1. وعدت أكثر من مرة بأن نعرف قصة إنشاء مونتى و حتى الآن لم نعرف "هو ممنوع من جهات عليا و لا ايه"


لا مش ممنوعة ولا حاجه 
بس زي ما حضرتك شايف أنا قلتها في الرد السابق أهوو وحاولت أكون مختصر بأكبر قدر ممكن 
لكن لا جهات عليا ولا سفلي ولا حتى جانبيه
 :: 
فقصة المنتدى بحب أسترسل في حكايتها ولكن صدقني حتى المرة اللي حكيتها فوق دي حاولت أكون مختصر بأكبر قدر ممكن 
وفي مواضيع كتيرة هتلاقي أني حاكي أجزاء مقلتهاش هنا عن بداية المنتدى




> 2. أرى ردودك في مواضيع كثيرة قصيرة جدا فلماذا؟؟؟؟؟ و أيضا لم نراك في فك التكشيرة و بالصدفة وجدت لك موضوع قديم بالأمس و لكن النت قطع و لسه هأشوفه تانى دلوقتى


احيانا الرد القصير بيكون أبلغ من صفحات طويلة وروسومات و تنسيق  ::  ووقت كتير 
يعني أنا لو عندي وقت الحقيقة ممكن اعقد أنسق شوية لكن بقول ما قل ودل والمختصر المفيد وزوغانننن عي طول
مش معقوله حضرتك مشوفتنيش في فك التكشيرة 
اكثر مشاركاتي في فك التكشيرة وقاعة الإدارة
أحدث موضوع لي في قاعة فك التكشيرة هو 
شاعر الهند كومار شوقي
ودي بعض أشهر المواضيع اللي كتبتها في فك التكشيرة
تتجوزيني ؟
هدعي شوية هنا
نصائح للعكننة على الزوجة
صورة توضح طريقة طرد العضو من المنتدى
ترويش مكرر
مجلة الننوسه
وصية أب لولده قبل الأمتحانات
القاموس الجديد




> ثم ليه البوكس الجامد اللى بتضربه في وشنا دا يا أبا يوسف


البوكس ده 
او بمعنى أوقع الصباع
ده يا سيدي عهده بسنت سلمتهولي بدل النجمة اللي كنت حاطيتها
علشان الي بيفكر يخالف القوانين أو يعمل غلط يفتكر الصباع يرجع تاني لرشده 
 :3: 
كله يخاف بقه 
 :Ban2: 

كل الشكر لك الكيميائي
وربنا يديم دائما المحبة بيننا

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> ابن البلد
> 
> حقيقى سعيدة جدااااا بجلوسك على الكرسى.. لنتعرف على شخصية جديرة بكل الأحترام والتقدير..


ربنا يخليكي يارب
أنا اسعد بتواجدك في الموضوع و كل الشكر لك علي مجاملتك الجميله دي
 :f: 




> 1- من هو أحمد صلاح ؟


من مواليد برج العقرب
ولد في شبرا مصر 
متزوج ولديه طفلين 
يعمل بالدعم الفني بأحدى شركات صيانة المحمول
مع العلم أنه خريج كلية التجارة بتقدير جيد  :Afro:  من جامعة عين شمس
بس هو شخصيه مختلفه إلي حد ما عن ابن البلد يمكن تضح اكتر من مشاركات ابن البلد في بدايه المنتدى
الناس بتقول عليه طيب لكن ظنان كتير  :: 
مش عارف أتكلم كتير عن نفسي بس أحمد صلاح له عيوب كتيرة جدا مش موجوده عند ابن البلد
 :Shutup2: 




> 2- ماذا تريد أن تقول الى كل عضو فى أبناء مصر ؟


بعد حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل  :: 
لا بجد أقول لكل عضو فعال مشارك في المنتدى 
كل الشكر لكم من غيركم مكناش هنقدر نوصل للي وصلنا له خلال السنين اللي فاتت
ولولا وجودكم ما كنا تواجدنا ولا أستمرينا كل هذه الفترة
شكرا  :f2: 




> 3- لو كان في أمكانك أختيار زمن معين تعيش فيه 
>      كنت هتختار أي زمن ... ولماذا ؟


هختار زمن
بس من مراحل عمري مش من مراحل عمر الزمن كلهم 
لاني لو هختار من مراحل عمر الزمن كنت هختار الزمن ده 
لوجود التكنلوجيا المتطورة ووجود موقع ابناء مصر
لكن من مراحل عمري
اختار سنين الجامعة لان تعرفت فيها علي اصدقاء كتير جدا وترابطنا بشكل قوي جدا
وأستمرت الصداقة إلي وقتنا هذا الحمد لله 




> 4- مين من الاعضاء اللى غابوا عن المنتدى تفتقدهم وتتمنى عودتهم ؟


أكيد طبعا بسنت  ::sorry::  بنت مصر
أفقدتها وبشكل فظيع ولو أني دائما ابدا أشعر بوجودها ما بين المشاركات
وأتمنى عودتها سالمه قريبا إن شاء الله




> أرجو ان أكون ضيفة خفيفه ومكنش أثقلت عليك بالاسئلة
> 
> وكل عام وحضرتك والمنتدى وابناء مصر بخير وصحة وفى أسعد حال


كل عام وأنت بألف صحة وسعادة وأشكرك علي الأسئلة وعلي تواجدك
لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f2:  :f:  :f2:  :f:  :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> كل سنه والمنتدي بالف خير وكل الاعضاء بصحه وسعاده 
> بصراحه انا كان نفسي ان ابن البلد يقعد علي كرسي التعارف لاني حابه اسئله كده كم سؤال وارجوا منه ان يتقبلهم بصدر رحب 
> اهلا بيك


وأنت طيبه زهره وبألف صحة وسعادة 
أسئلي كل اللي تحبية  :f: 




> 1_انا حاسه انك من ردك ان شحصيه نرفز انت فعلا كده ولا احساسي غلط ؟


لا بالعكس أنا مش نرفز خالص ومينفعش أكون كده لان لو كنت عصبي يبقه هتأخذ قرارات كتيرة غلط أكتر من اللي بقررها دلوقتي  :3: 
بس أنا دايما بقول أن الكلمات مش بتعبر بشكل كافي عن الشخص أو إنطباعه 
وحتى الإبتسامات اللي موجوده مش كلها بتقرب الإنطباع أو طريقة لفظ الجمله




> 2_ايه اكتر حاجه ممكن تعصبك ؟


أن الموقع يكون بطيء بدون ما أكون عارف السبب 
ده بيجنني الحقيقة وبيخليني متعصب بشكل كبير 




> 3_تؤمن بنظريه الانطباع الاول يدوم ؟


لا أبدا الواحد بيحتاج أكثر من موقف علشان يحكم علي الشخص مش من أول نظرة ولو أن أول نظره بيكون لها دائما ذكرى
ولكن مش هي اللي نقدر نحكم بيها علي الشخص




> 4_ايه اول حاجه بتعملها لما تصحه من النوم ؟


الحقيقة أول حاجه بعملها هي أني بفتح عيني  :: 




> تحياتي لك


كل الشكر لك زهره علي تواجدك
لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f:  :f:

----------


## حسام عمر

*اولا ً الف شكر للأستضافه الجميله*


*ونشكر تواجدك اخي الكريم ابن البلد*

*واشكرك على المنتدى الرائع*

*انا بقالي فيه 4 سنين و 7 شهور*

*بس بجد اتعرفت فيه على شخصيات جميله واكثر من رائعه*

*حتى لو اختلفنا في الرائي فنحن اخوه*

*سؤالي لك اخي ابن البلد*


*انتا ليه دكتاتور وليه دكتاتوريتك اكتر من العاديه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *أهلا بعوده كرسى التعارف مره تانيه ..الموضوع ده من اجمل موضوعات المنتدى فعلا*
> 
> *بصراحه كنت عايزه أسأل شويه أسئله بس جيت لقيتها تم طرحها بالفعل على مشرفنا العام وفى انتظار اجابته عليها*
> *بس حسأل سؤال وحيد طرأ على ذهنى دلوقتى*
> 
> *أستاذ أحمد من وجهه نظرك كمشرف عام ايه ايجابيات منتدى ابناء مصر وايه سلبياته اللى تتمنى القضاء عليها علشان تحس بالرضا الكامل عنه؟؟*
> 
> 
> *خالص تحياتى لحضرتك وللغاليه ريهام*


أهلا بك نريمان 
بالنسبة للإيجابيات 
فيوجد الكثير
أول إيجابية وأهما هي روح الأسرة اللي موجوده بينا واللي بتعطي للموقع تميز عن باقي المنتديات الأخرى
المواد الموجوده علي صفحات المنتدى الثقافية والعلمية 
الأعضاء المميزين والأساتذه الموجوده معنا ودورهم في الرقي بالمواد المطروحه علي صفحات الموقع 
الحقيقة مش قادر أذكر كل الإيجابيات بس بحس أن المنتدى له أجابيات كتيرة 
اما السلبيات فأكبر سلبيه موجوده ضدد المنتدى 
هي الماسينجر
والشات اللي بيدور بره صفحات الموقع ويجوا اصحاب الشات يصفوا حسابهم هنا في المنتدى
وطبعا من اكبر السلبيات أيضا الشلاليه 
تلاقي شوية أعضاء مش بيكتبوا وبيردوا إلا علي بعض فقط
ولو واحد فيهم دخل في نقاش ضدد أخر من شله تانيه 
تلاقي المجموعتين ضدد بعض مع أن مش الكل منهم مقتنع برأي الآخرين
كمان نفسي أقضي علي بطيء الموقع
واقضي علي تراجعه في الترتيب العالمي

كل الشكر لك نريمان علي أسئلتك 
وعلي تواجدك
لك مني كل التحية التقدير
 :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> *أهلا بيك أخى العزيز ابن البلد منور كرسي التعارف 
> حبيت أرحب بوجودك الجميل على الكرسي
> ومتابعة اللقاء بإذن الله
> *


ربنا يخليكي أم يوسف يارب
ودايما منورانا 
و سعيد بتواجدك في الموضوع والمتابعة
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> *الســـــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــــاته ...
> 
> كل سنه وكل ابناء مصر  بخيـــــــــــــر
> 
> ودايما ياربى متجمعين على خيــــــر
> 
> 
> 
> بــــوكــــاية... ام احمــــد
> ...


كل سنة وأنت طيبة لولي
وبألف صحة وخير يارب
وفي إنتظار عودتك
 :f2: 
لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أنا رجعت من تاني اسأل  :: 

* ما هي القاعة التي جاء عليك يوم تمنيت إغلاقها ؟؟ و ما هو السبب؟

* كيف ترى قاعات الإبداع في منتدى أبناء مصر؟؟ و ما هي طرق النهوض بها مرة أخرى من وجهة نظرك  لعودتها للمنافسة وبقوة؟؟

* ما هي أكثر القاعات شغب في تقديرك و ما هي كيفية السيطرة عليها؟

* كمشرف عام ما هو أكثر شئ يخرجك عن شعورك؟؟ 

كفاية كده بس يمكن آجي تاني  :: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ابن البلد

> العزيز جداً و دوماً أبو يوسف  
> مرحباً بك على هذا الكرسي .. و ان شاء الله يكون مريح
> .. 
> في كل مرة كنت فيها في موقع المجيب عن الاسئلة ، لم أكن أجد ما يمكنني سؤاله، أما هذه المرة و بعد مرور أربعة سنوات على وجودي بينكم ، أحببت أن أسأل .. و دة بعد اذن سيادتكم يا فندم طبعاً ..


 اهلا بك أنفال منورة دائما
ويارب عقبال ميت سنة مجتميع دائما يارب 




> .... 
> الأسئلة :
> 1- لماذا توقفت مجلة أبناء مصر ؟؟ و لماذا لاتعود ؟؟


في البدايه كان أ عتذار إسلام شمس الدين عن تحرير المجله
ادي إلي توقفها فترة
وبعدين حبينا نشغلها تاني الإسكربت اللي موجود فيه مشكلة مش بيدخل علي لوحة تحكم المدير لسبب ما مش قادرين نعرفه  :: 
وأخيرا مش لاقين الشخص المناسب أو فريق العمل المناسب اللي يتولي أمر المجلة ؟
انت أيه رايك ؟ لو عرضنا عليكي تمسكي تحريرها ؟
ونحط إسكربت جديد ونخلي اللي موجود دلوقتي أرشيف ؟




> 2- لماذا لا يتمتع الكثيرين من أبناء الوطن العربي بثقافة الاختلاف في رأيك ؟


أعتقد يرجع الموضوع للتربية الغلط اللي دائما الأباء بيفرضوا أرائهم علي الأبناء ومش بيستنوا حتى يسمعوا رايهم ليختلفوا أو يتفقوا 
فالأب كلامه ماشي
والأخ الاكبر كلامه ماشي
والأخ كلامه يمشي علي الأخت وهاكذا
دون مناقشة الأمر نفسه




> 3- أين التسامح في هذا الزمان ؟؟ و لماذا يملكه غيري و لا أملكه أنا؟ هل يتعلق ذلك بالقدرات و الطاقات ؟


التسامح موجود 
مش عارف أن كنتي تملكيه ولا لأ بس ممكن تجاوبي  أنت علي السؤال
بالفعل  التسامح مقدره لا شك في
موجوده عند الجميع بس بتختلف بختلاف طاقات
وقدرات كل شخص




> 4- بسنت و يوسف عاملين ايه دلوقتي ؟؟ 
> ..
> خالص احترامي و عميق مودتي ..


بسنت الحمد لله بندور لها علي مدرسة
وشقية جدا جدا أكتر من يوسف بمراحل
وليها ردود غريبه مش عارفين جيباها منين يمكن الحضانه

يوسف بقه اهدى من الأول الحمد لله 
بس بيرغي كتير جدا و بيتناقش كتير جدا بدرجة تضايق
بيفكرني ببعض الأعضاء اللي بتكتب من أجل الكتابه وبس بدون الوصول للنقة والهدف المرجو

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير أنفال
وأشكرك علي أسئلتك وتواجدك نورتيني
 :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> بأشوفك ياإبن البلد وأنت سهران على المنتدى بتحرسه وبأحس بيك ... 
> إن شاء الله المنتدى سيبقى ويكبر وينافس ويصبح له شركة ، ومقر، وموظفين ودعاية ، حملات وإعلان ، ومرتبات ، وبيوت مفتوحة ...
> متفائل خير رغم تأخر ترتيب المنتدى في الفترة الأخيرة بس حاسس بالحب بين كل جوانب المنتدى رغم عدد أعضائه الكبير ربنا يزيد ويبارك ...
> - الإدارة بقى ربنا يبارك فيها إحترام ومصداقية وعمل متواصل وتضحية ...
> إبن البلد - قلب مصر - بوكي - إبن طيبة - كل أعضاء الإدارة مجهودهم جميل وربنا يقويهم ...
> ربنا يبارك ويزيد ونفضل نحب بعض ونقدر ننجح ونعمل حاجة ، ونغير حاجات ، ونفيد ونستفيد من تجمعنا وحبنا لبعضينا ...
> 
> *حبي للجميع*


ربنا يخليك أ/إبراهيم يارب
ويكرمك دائما ابدا
ودايما منورنا
 :f2: 
وأشكرك كل من يساهم في رفعة شأن الموقع يارب ويعمل علي زيادة روح الألفه والمحبه بيننا
 :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> *اولا ً الف شكر للأستضافه الجميله*
> 
> 
> *ونشكر تواجدك اخي الكريم ابن البلد*
> 
> *واشكرك على المنتدى الرائع*
> 
> *انا بقالي فيه 4 سنين و 7 شهور*
> 
> ...


العفو حسام وشكرا لك علي تواجدك
 :f2: 

مش عارف والله يا حسام بس في بعض المواقف لازم البني أدم يكون حازم فيها ومش معنى كده أنه ديكتاتور
كمان فيه بعض الامور لازم تتعالج علي وجهه السرعة ويكون فيها أتخاذ أمر ضروري دون الأخذ بالمشوره
وفي أمور يجب تحديد جميع جوانبها قبل أخذ المشوره بها 
علي سبيل المثال
هنعمل قسم للسفر والسياحة لمساعدة علي زيادة دخل الموقع من الإعلانات الأجنبيه
المطلوب هنا أن الناس تقول رأيها في المواد اللي هتطرح في القسم 
مش في إنشاء القسم من عدمه
فأخذ امر كذلك في أنشاء قسم هام بشكل ديكتاتوري هو من وجهة نظري صحيح
ولكن المحتوى هو ما يتطلب الديمقراطيه

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير حسام وأشكرك مرة أخري علي تواجدك
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> [COLOR="DarkSlateBlue"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أنا رجعت من تاني اسأل


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
منورانا من جديد يا بوكي




> * ما هي القاعة التي جاء عليك يوم تمنيت إغلاقها ؟؟ و ما هو السبب؟


بالفعل قاعة السياسة تم غلقها من قبل
نتيجة لوجود مواضيع كثيرة جدا لخلق الفتنه والمشادات الكلاميه 
ولم يكن لدينا مشرف عليها في تلك الفترة فتم غلقها 
لمدة طويلة




> * كيف ترى قاعات الإبداع في منتدى أبناء مصر؟؟ و ما هي طرق النهوض بها مرة أخرى من وجهة نظرك  لعودتها للمنافسة وبقوة؟؟


قاعات الإبداع في حاله أرتخاء الفترة الحاليه نتيجية لغياب بعض الأقلام
وظهور بعض المبتدئين واللي محتاجين شوية توجيهه للرقي بالقاعة مرة أخري

طرق النهوض أظن رجوع الأقلام الجاده المميزه
وتوجيهه المبتدئين للكتابه بشكل أفضل 
يعني الحقيقة كلنا بنتعلم من بعض ومفيش حد بيكون أستاذ منذ البدايه
وده هيرجع المنافسة بقوه مرة اخري
إن شاء الله 




> * ما هي أكثر القاعات شغب في تقديرك و ما هي كيفية السيطرة عليها؟


قاعة الشكاوي  :: 
وبيتهيألي نعين عليها مشرفين جدد
 :: 




> * كمشرف عام ما هو أكثر شئ يخرجك عن شعورك؟؟


بطيء الموقع
مواضيع مكرره 
مواضيع السرقات بتاعت المحمول او غيرها 
مواضيع سرقة المئلات
الحاجات دي بتصيبني بقرف الحقيقة
لكن اخرج عن شعوري صعب شوية




> كفاية كده بس يمكن آجي تاني 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


في أنتظارك بوكي 
 :f: 
وشكرا لك مرة تانيه
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

منور يا احمد على اجمل كراسى المنتدى 
اتمنالك وقت ممتع
حقيقى استمتعت جدااا بقصة المنتدى 
وكان نفسى تطول اكتر واكتر واعرفها بالتفصييييييييييل

يارب دايما مزيد من التفوق والتقدم والاذرهار للمنتدى الغالى
وبجد بتمنى عودة بسنت مرة اخرى
حقيقى افتقدناها 
وان شاء الله تفرح ببسنت ويوسف 
خلى بالك البنات شقيين اوى اكتر من الصبيان
بس ان شاء الله لما يكبروا اكتر هتقول يااااااااااااااااااه
دا بسنت ملاك جنب يوسف ههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليهم لك يارب وتفرح بيهم
ويخليك ليهم

تحياتى ومودتى اخى العزيز
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> منور يا احمد على اجمل كراسى المنتدى 
> اتمنالك وقت ممتع
> حقيقى استمتعت جدااا بقصة المنتدى 
> وكان نفسى تطول اكتر واكتر واعرفها بالتفصييييييييييل
> 
> يارب دايما مزيد من التفوق والتقدم والاذرهار للمنتدى الغالى
> وبجد بتمنى عودة بسنت مرة اخرى
> حقيقى افتقدناها 
> وان شاء الله تفرح ببسنت ويوسف 
> ...


ربنا يخليكي بنت شهريار
وإن شاء الله الكرسي الجاي بقه أبقي أطول اكتر
 :: 

ربنا يخليكي يارب وشكرا علي مرورك 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

أهلا بيك أخى العزيز ابن البلد
أنا رجعت مرة أخرى لكن المرة دي معايا شوية أسئلة  :: 
انا شايفة كل الناس اتكلمت عن ابن البلد والمنتدى
ايه رأيك لو نتكلم شوية عن ابن البلد أحمد صلاح ...

1- موقف اتخذته في حياتك وشعرت بعدها بالتسرع وأنه كان يجب التروي نوعا ما قبل اتخاذ هذا الموقف 
2- مكان يحبه  أحمد صلاح ويرتاح فيه في مصر ويتمنى الذهاب إليه دائما
3- هل تضطرك الظروف أحيانا للتعامل مع أشخاص لا ترغب في التعامل معهم وإذا كانت الإجابة بنعم فإلى متى تستطيع الصبر والاستمرار
4- كل أب يتمنى أن يرى أولاده متميزين في مجال معين .........
ما هي أمنياتك بالنسبة ليوسف وبسنت يعنى بتتمنى أنهم يطلعوا ايه في المستقبل  إن شاء الله 
5- ما هى أول صفة إنسانية تحب تعلمها ليوسف وبسنت وأنها تكون في طباعهم 
6-  الحزم في اتخاذ القرارات الذي تحدثت عنه سابقا لو طبقناه في حياتك العامة هل ممكن نكون أنك حازم في اتخاذ القرارات بشكل نهائي أم أنك قد تغير من هذه القرارات بناء على ضغوط نفسية من بسنت ويوسف  :: 
7- هل فكرت ازاى هتكون صديق ليوسف وبسنت ......
8- لو حبيت تفضفض بكلمتين هنا قدام الأعضاء تقولهم ايه .....
يعني هكتفي بالأسئلة دي دلوقتي ولو حسيت أني عايزة اسأل تاني هرجع  :4:

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
فتحتي نفسي يا قلب مصر علي الأسئلة من تاني  ::   ::  
جيت من تاني يا احمد معلش بقي استحملنا هههههههههه

* يا تري علي أي أساس بتختار توقيعك؟؟ و ليه علي طول بتغيره؟؟ و هل بيكون رسالة موجهة؟؟؟

* و بمناسبة بقي تغيير التوقيع يا تري قوات مكافحة الأطفال نجحت في مهمتها؟؟؟ 

* يا تري ما سبب تجاهلك ليوم ميلادك ؟؟؟

* ساعات الإنسان بيتصرف بعض التصرفات التي تكون غير مفهومة للغير ليري مردودها علي الناس...
ما صدي تلك الجملة لديك؟؟

* علي أي أساس يقيم أحمد صلاح من يتعامل معهم؟؟؟ 

* من حكمك التي تقولها دوماً أن سوء الظن من حسن الفطن ... يا تري في حياتك عامة ام في عالم النت فقط؟؟ 
و ما هو الموقف الذي جعلك تؤمن بتلك الحكمة و تتعامل بها ؟؟؟

بس كده مش هتقل اكتر بقي  ::  

منور الكرسي

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ابن البلد

> *
> 
> كنت عاوزة اعرف هل فى فرق بين احمد صلاح وإبن البلد؟
> 
> وإيه اكتر شىء ممكن يستفز إبن البلد؟
> 
> 
> 
> وإن شاء الله راجعــــة تانى بمزيد من الأسئلة
> ...


عودة مرة أخري لأسئلتك لولي وآسف وأنا برد أظاهر سرحت ونسيت الأسئلة من جمال تصميم المشاركة  :f: 

في فرق كبير والله يا لولي بين أحمد صلاح وابن البلد ويمكن في بداية مكنش فيه الفرق ده خالص لدرجة أني أول ما سجلت في المنتدى سجلت باسم Asdh4
وبسنت اتخانقت معايا وقالت لي أيه "أصده" ده ههههههههههه ولازم تختار اسم تاني وغيرت فعلا الاسم إلي ابن البلد بعد مقاعدنا اتشاورنا في اسماء كتيرة خصوصا أن اسم ابن مصر مكنش هينفع لان بسنت كانت مختارة بنت مصر فكان الموضوع هيبقه رخم أوي ابن مصر وبنت مصر  :: 
ومع مرور الوقت بدأ الفرق يكبر ما بين ابن البلد واحمد صلاح
لحد ما حصل موقف في آخر سنة 2003
قررت أني هتغير كليا في طريقتي بالمنتدى
ووضعت توقيع تحت اسمي 
كان عباره عن مربع  أبيض وعليه العلامة دي /
وكان المقصود بيها أن ابن البلد القديم مات  :2: 
ومن بعدها فعلا بقه فيه فرق بيني وبين الوظيفة وهي ابن البلد
ذكرت فوق بعض الفرقات .

أكتر شيء يستفز ابن البلد 
ذكرت حبه فوق برضك 
لكن الحقيقة أنا عايز أقول أن ابن البلد أوقات كتير بيكون هو نفسه شيء مستفز
سواء في التأني تجاة إتخاذ قرار في  عضو من الأعضاء اللي بتثير بلبلة وبتعمل مشاكل ولو أن اوقات بيكون التأني ده كويس  او التأني في إتخاذ القرارات
او تأجيل عمل معين لسبب غير معروف إلي حد ما
يعني ده بقه نقدر نقول اللي بيستفزني في ابن البلد  :3: 

بكرر أسفي مرة تانيه لولي علي التأخر في الرد علي الأسئلة وأرجوا تقبل إعتذاري
 :f2:   :f2: 

وفي إنتظار أسئلتك الجديدة
قبل ما يقوموني من علي الكرسي ما صدقت أقعدت عليه  ::

----------


## loly_h

*

الســـــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــاتـــه ...



منور ياأحمد كرسى التعارف

وبحقيقى كانت فرصة جميلة جدا

وعلى فكرة من خلال اجاباتك 

عرفت اجابات اسئلتى

وبأمانه ياأحمد من خلال متابعتى لأجوبتك

انا بحق سعيدة انى اتعرفت على شخصية

متزنـــة ...راقيه كشخصك.

ربنا يبارك فيك ياابو يوسف



وعودة للأسئلة...

من خلال تجربتك للأشراف العام تنصح يوسف بإية

لو فكر يعمل منتدى ؟؟؟



بعيد عن الإنترنت ... إيه هوايات احمد صلاح؟؟؟



لمن تمنح من اعضاء المنتدى

اوسكار التعاون؟

اوسكار الأخلاق؟

اوسكار  الثقافة؟

اوسكار الرومانسية؟

اوسكار الجندى المجهول؟



موقف تتمنى تمحية من ذاكرتك؟؟؟


شخصية تحب تقولها " انتى زرعتى فى قلبى الأمل "؟



وكل سنه وانت بالف خير وسعادة...


*

----------


## ابن البلد

أهلا بك قلب مصر من جديد  :f: 



> 1- موقف اتخذته في حياتك وشعرت بعدها بالتسرع وأنه كان يجب التروي نوعا ما قبل اتخاذ هذا الموقف


الموقف اللي أتسرعت فيه الحقيقة واللي الكل بيتسرع فيه هو الجواز  :3: 
بس الحمد لله أنا مش ندمان علي الموقف ده ولكن بيتهيألي كان المفروض علي الأقل أتروي شوية وده لاني أتجوزت وأنا عندي 22 سنة تقريبا
ويوسف شرف ههههههه وأنا عندي 23 سنة
بقه عندي طفل وأنا لسه بعاني من مرحلة الطفوله  :: 
فبيتهيألي كان المفروض استني لحد ما اكبر وبعدين 
اتروي بقه  :: 




> 2- مكان يحبه  أحمد صلاح ويرتاح فيه في مصر ويتمنى الذهاب إليه دائما


كلية التجارة جامعة عين شمس وجمصة طبعا  :Ouch: 
بس أتمنى أروح الكلية ويكون أصدقائي هناك .




> 3- هل تضطرك الظروف أحيانا للتعامل مع أشخاص لا ترغب في التعامل معهم وإذا كانت الإجابة بنعم فإلى متى تستطيع الصبر والاستمرار


مش عارف والله يا أم يوسف هو الطبيعي بقه انك تتعاملي مع اشخاص مش عايزة تشوفيهم  :2: 
فالإجابة هي نعم
وإلي متى
أعتقد 3 سنين كانوا كفايا أوي  :2: 




> 4- كل أب يتمنى أن يرى أولاده متميزين في مجال معين .........
> ما هي أمنياتك بالنسبة ليوسف وبسنت يعنى بتتمنى أنهم يطلعوا ايه في المستقبل  إن شاء الله


مش عارف أنا نفسي يخرجوا من المدرسة والتعليم بتاعنا الزفت  ::(:  بس برضك مش عارف هعلمهم فين
بس يمكن أنا عندي مشكلة عويصه جدا هههههههه ومن زمان
انا مش دايما محدد أيه الخطوة اللي عايز أخدها بعد فترة طويلة 
ودائما بكون بفكر في الخطوة الحالية علي الأقل أديها حقها وبعدين أبدأ افكر في الخطوة الأبعد شوية لان كل شوية الطموح بتتغير علي حسب المتغيرات والمعطيات المتاحة وطبعا النتائج الإمتحانيه والدراسية 
وتخيلي بقه أنا دلوقتي عمال أفكر كتير جدا مش عارف عايز يسوف يكون أيه في المستقبل او احتى بوسي
انا المهم عندي بوسي تتجوز بس وأخلص منها قبل ما تطلع مطربة ولا حاجه هههههههههههه 
بس يوسف ممكن يطلع مبرمج دي تبقه حاجه كويسة وهتشغله كتير ومش هتخليه يفكر في مصايب يعملها وأدبس أنا في حلها  :: 




> 5- ما هى أول صفة إنسانية تحب تعلمها ليوسف وبسنت وأنها تكون في طباعهم


الصدق طبعا
ودي أكبر مشكلة بقابلها بس دلوقتي مع بسنت 
يعني يوسف مبقاش قادر يكذب
لكن بوسي هههههههههههههه بقه  :gp:  خلاص هنتحر من كتر القصص اللي بتحكيها غلط 
بس لسه بنحاول معاها وإن شاء الله نقدر نقومها زي يوسف لسه فيه وقت 




> 6-  الحزم في اتخاذ القرارات الذي تحدثت عنه سابقا لو طبقناه في حياتك العامة هل ممكن نكون أنك حازم في اتخاذ القرارات بشكل نهائي أم أنك قد تغير من هذه القرارات بناء على ضغوط نفسية من بسنت ويوسف


لا أبدا ده هنا ممكن أغير القرارت لو في حد أثر عليا زي بسنت برضك  :2: 
لكن يوسف وبوسي مش بيأثروا عليا اني اغير قرار خصوصا قرارات الحبس وعدم الخروج من البيت  ::cop:: 




> 7- هل فكرت ازاى هتكون صديق ليوسف وبسنت ......


لا خالص
بس أنا دائما بكون صديق للمرحلة
يعني يوسف بيحب برنامج تلفزيوني معين أنا كمان بحب البرنامج ده أوي يا يوسف وياريت لما يجي تقولي علشان عايز اتفرج عليه ، تيمون وبمبه ده كارتون حلو أوي ، توم جيري جه يبقه لازم كلنا نعقد نتفرج و نتسابق في مين يحكي أحداث الحلقه ههههههه .. وكده يعني ..
بوسي بتحب لعبة التصنع أو التظاهر
وطبعا كل البنات وأعتقد أن زمان كلنا كنا بنلعبها اللي هي نعمل نفسنا الناس الكبار
وهي تعمل الأكل وأنا اروح الشغل وتتصل بيا من تليفونها اللعبه وطبعا أنا أرد من أي حاجه شبهه التليفون حتى ولو كانت ريموت التلفزيون ههههههههههه بس في الأخر أهوو بنكون مع بعضنا في أوقات اللي بيحبوها 
وبيتهيألي انا ممكن استمر كده لحد باقي المراحل ميعادا مرحلة شرب السجاير بقه ليوسف هههههههههه
دي اللي هشوف لها حل إن شاء الله بس لما نوصل.




> 8- لو حبيت تفضفض بكلمتين هنا قدام الأعضاء تقولهم ايه .....


الاعضاء تاني ههههههههههههههههه 
بس المره دي مش هقول حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل هههههههههههههههههههههه 

لا بجد نفسي أقولهم
شكرا من غيركم مكناش هنقدر نوصل للي أحنا فيه دلوقتي  والفترة الجايه محتاجين مساعدتهم معانا لرفع ترتيب الموقع من جديد و لتنقية الموقع ومحتوياته علشان نقدر نوصل لأفضل قدر من الإمكان من مصداقية المواضيع ومحتواها.
كمان عايز أقولهم شكرا علي كل اللي بيعملوه وعلي المجهود اللي بيقدمه الأعضاء الفعالين في المنتدى




> يعني هكتفي بالأسئلة دي دلوقتي ولو حسيت أني عايزة اسأل تاني هرجع


كل الشكر لك أم يوسف علي الأسئلة .. كانت جميله جدا
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> فتحتي نفسي يا قلب مصر علي الأسئلة من تاني   
> جيت من تاني يا احمد معلش بقي استحملنا هههههههههه


لا مفيش مشاكل أبدا يا بوكي بالعكس أنا سعيد بتواجدكم وأسئلتكم 




> * يا تري علي أي أساس بتختار توقيعك؟؟ و ليه علي طول بتغيره؟؟ و هل بيكون رسالة موجهة؟؟؟


الحقيقة بختار توقيعي علي أسس كتيرة جدا
منها موقف حصل وحابب أعبر عنه
رسالة عايز اقولها
كلمة عجبتني من وسط كلام كتير في غنوة
جمله غريبه عجبتني وليها معنى كبير او أكتر من معنى
بغيره علي طول لان الحاجات اللي بتعجبني كتير 
وتوقيعي كتير بيكون رسالة موجهه لحد أو يعني زي دلوقتي توقيعي نعيي علي حالي  :2: 




> * و بمناسبة بقي تغيير التوقيع يا تري قوات مكافحة الأطفال نجحت في مهمتها؟؟؟


والله مش عارف يا بوكي هي الناس كلها أتخضتت والأطفال كلها أتحبست في البيوت
ولكن علي الرغم من كده المهمه فشلت  ::(:  .




> * يا تري ما سبب تجاهلك ليوم ميلادك ؟؟؟


انا طول عمري مبحبش يوم ميلادي أحتفل به لانه بيكون تعبير علي أني كبرت سنه ومحدش بيحب أنه يكبر
خصوصا وأن دائما حاسس اني لسه في عمر الطفوله ههههههههههه
فبعتبر أن يوم الميلاد المفروض منحتفلش به بالعكس نعمل مندبه ههههههه علي أننا كبرنا سنه وياتري السنه اللي كبرناها حققنا فيها أيه 
وكل سنة بنكبرها بنقرب اكتر لنهايتنا فياتري قدرنا نعمل أيه مع إقتراب النهايه ؟.
مش أفضل أحتفل بقه باني تميت سنه جديدة والكلام ده.




> * ساعات الإنسان بيتصرف بعض التصرفات التي تكون غير مفهومة للغير ليري مردودها علي الناس...
> ما صدي تلك الجملة لديك؟؟


فكرتني بالحكومة وإشاعات إرتفاع أسعار البنزين




> * علي أي أساس يقيم أحمد صلاح من يتعامل معهم؟؟؟


أسس التقييم بتختلف معايا كتير بين شخص والتاني
بس بحكم علي الأشخاص عادتاا بالمواقف 
وأوقات بتعامل مع الناس بالقطعه ههههههههه كويس المره دي أبقي كويس مش كويس أبقي زي اللي مش كويس ههههههه
وأوقات بتغاضي كتير بس بفضل فاكر حتى ولو صالحني الشخص علي شيء ضايقني أو حركة متدنية مثلا مش بنساه أبدا بس بفضل أتعامل معاه زي ما رديت علي سؤال قلب مصر ولمدة طويلة ممكن توصل ل 3 سنين بس ده في حالة أنه بيكرر المواقف المتدنيه لكن لو كان موقف واحد بيتهيألي تقييمي بعد فترة بيتغير ويمكن اتكرم وأعفوا عنه ههههههههههههههههههههههه 




> * من حكمك التي تقولها دوماً أن سوء الظن من حسن الفطن ... يا تري في حياتك عامة ام في عالم النت فقط؟؟ 
> و ما هو الموقف الذي جعلك تؤمن بتلك الحكمة و تتعامل بها ؟؟؟


لا أنا في حياتي دايما بستخدم المبدأ ده وإن كان في حياتي العامه اقل شوية لاني بقدر أشوف الشخص اللي بظن فيه وبقدر علي الأقل أشوف تعبيرات وشه و نظرات عيونه خصوصا أن العيون دي أصعب حاجه ممكن تكذب ( العيون لو تخون يبقه كل شيء يهون )
وعلي فكرة أوقات بلوم حد لو ظن سيء بشخص أنا ظنوني ناحيته أنه كويس هههههههههههه وأقوله حرام عليك متظنش فيه يا أخي ده شكله طيب .
بس علي النت طبعا الظن السئ ده المبدأ الأساسي هههههههه وبعدين بقه لو ثبت العكس نبقه خلاص محصلش مشكلة المهم أني كنت محرص من البدايه 

في مواقف كتير خلتني أؤمن بالحكمة دي وخصوصا ان أغلب الظن في النهايه بيكون صحيح
مش هقدر أحكي مثال منها ولكن المواقف كتيرة و ربنا يسترها علينا ونقدر بس يكون ظننا في محله
 :f: 




> بس كده مش هتقل اكتر بقي  
> 
> منور الكرسي
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


لا مفيش تقل ولا حاجه ههههههههههه

كل الشكر لك يا بوكي وربنا يكرمك يارب
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ...

إحم إحم..يامسهل يارب...
أهو بأدخل بصوباعي اليمين حتى تحل البركة  :: 
أبو يوسف وعلى كرسي التعارف ؟ياحلاوة ياعيال  :hey:  :hey: 
أولاً وقبل ماأدخل في الأسئلة وشن الهجمات المرتدة على دماغي بإذن الله  :good:  حأقول حاجة صغيرة..

أستاذ أحمد ,,عن جد حضرتك من أكثر الشخصيات التي أكن لها إحتراماً عميقاً وتعجبني جداً سياستك داخل المنتدى_(بس ده ميمنعش برضه إنك من أكثر الشخصيات اللي بأحب أرخم عليها ..بس والله مابأقصد هو كده لوحده من عند ربنا :Girl (26): )_...
 وأحياناً كثيرة أقول بداخلي ..الديكتاتورية ياتبقى بهالشكل وإلا فلا ..لاأعرف ولكن إن صح التعبير و كانت ديكتاتورية في بعض الأحيان فهي من وجهة نظري إيجابية أحياناً كثيرة ...

كفاية بقى رغي ندخل في الجد  :hey: ..

متهيألي أبن البلد شخصية أعرفها جيداً نوعاً ما من خلال ماتضعه من مشاركات وردود ..لذا أسألتي في أغلبها ستتوجه لأستاذ أحمد صلاح ... :f: ..
-- ماهو الشيء الذي من الممكن أن يدفع أحمد صلاح لإعلان حالة طوارئ على نفسه ؟؟

--أكثر عادة لايحبها أحمد صلاح في نفسه ؟؟

--موضوع في منتدى أبناء مصر له مكانة خاصة عند أحمد صلاح ؟؟وإذا طُلب منك أن ترشح موضوعاً كواجهة معبرة عن أبناء مصر فأي المواضيع تختار ؟؟....

--مالشيء الذي لايمر يوم إلا ويتذكره أحمد صلاح بعيداً عن المنتدى؟؟_طبعاً هنا بأتكلم عن شيء مش أشخاص_... 

--"الذكرى سفينة,,شراعها الوفاء وركابها الأصدقاء" الذكريات من هذا النوع تكون جميلة ولكن...عندما يسقط شراع السفينة تكون ذكريات مريرة قد تؤدي لغرق ركابها وصاحبها بمرارتها ...
الى أي مدى تؤثر الذكريات في أحمد صلاح ؟؟ماهي الذكرى التي تعتبرها الأجمل ؟؟وماالذكرى التي كلما تذكرتها تمنيت لو تخليت عن ذاكرتك في مكانٍ ما؟!

--كلمات سأذكرها لحضرتك وتقول لي ما أول ماطرأ على بالك فور قراءتها ,لو سمحت يعني  ::$: ...
الطفولة...
الشِعر..
السُلطة..
شبرا...
عمر دياب :Dry: ..
المدرسة...
الهوية..
السعادة..
الأمل...

--لو كان بإمكانك أن تحقق أمنيتين لشخصين فقط  كل شخص أمنية من ستختار لتحقق أمنيته ؟؟ وياريت لو تقول لنا الأمنية دي أكون متشكرة ^_^....

--نرجع لمونتى شوية ..أكيد لكل واحد مننا وجهة نظره الخاصة في من حوله ...
حأذكر لحضرتك صفات وبعد إذنك تنسبها للأعضاء اللي برأيك تتمثل فيهم أو تمثلهم ....

طويل البال....
إنتقادي بكثرة...
يعطي إنطباع بالتفاؤل...
مكتئب غالباً..
ردوده مميزة ...
سفير الكلمة ...
موفق التعبير...
سريع البديهة..
هادئ..
سريع الغضب..
مبدع..
مشاغب...
متسرع دائماً..
وقور..
وطني جداً..
دبلوماسي..
بتحسه شبهك ..
تهدي له بوكيه ورد..
توجه له كلمة شكر ..
توجه له كلمة عتاب...
ردوده تستفزك سواء إيجاباً أو سلباً...
خفيف الظل..
تحب مشورته...
مخنوق منه.. (معلش طلع كله متسيبش حاجة في نفسك :: )
لاتحب النيك نيم تبعه...
يعجبك إسمه في مونتى... 


يلا كفاية كده جاءت الرحمة ::evil:: ...


كانوا عندي أسئلة كثير مش عارفة إتبخروا وين ...لو تذكرت حأرجع  :hey: ...
سعيدة باللقاء الجميل ومتابعة معكم ...
بوكاية ..أم أحمد ...إختيار موفق جداً في توقيت موفق بالتأكيد .. :y: 

خالص التحايا وعميق ودي وإحترامي لشخصك العزيز أستاذ أحمد ....
ربنا يكرمك إن شاء الله وتفرح بيوسف وبسنت وتشوفهم أحسن ناس ^_^...

----------


## ابن البلد

> الســـــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــاتـــه ...
> منور ياأحمد كرسى التعارف
> وبحقيقى كانت فرصة جميلة جدا
> وعلى فكرة من خلال اجاباتك 
> عرفت اجابات اسئلتى
> وبأمانه ياأحمد من خلال متابعتى لأجوبتك
> انا بحق سعيدة انى اتعرفت على شخصية
> متزنـــة ...راقيه كشخصك.
> ربنا يبارك فيك ياابو يوسف


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ربنا يخليكي لولي نورك
و شكرا علي مجاملتك الجميله ربنا يبارك فيكي يارب
 :f: 




> وعودة للأسئلة...
> من خلال تجربتك للأشراف العام تنصح يوسف بإية
> لو فكر يعمل منتدى ؟؟؟


أنصحه بانه ميعملش منتدى  :3:  :4: 




> بعيد عن الإنترنت ... إيه هوايات احمد صلاح؟؟؟


الحقيقة قبل الكمبيوتر كنت بحب جدأ أقرأ وطبعا لعب الكرة والإستماع إلي الموسيقى




> لمن تمنح من اعضاء المنتدى
> 
> اوسكار التعاون؟


بوكي بوكي ، قلب مصر ، لولي ، سامح عطية ، بنت شهريار




> اوسكار الأخلاق؟


فاضل ، الصعيدي




> اوسكار  الثقافة؟


أ/ عاطف هلال ، إسلام شمس الدين ، عز الدين




> اوسكار الرومانسية؟


 :Biggrin:  لا الجائزة دي هتحجب لان أغلب الرومانسية وخصوصا اللي تواجدتت في الفترة الأخيرة بالمنتدى كانت مبتذله




> اوسكار الجندى المجهول؟


جلاكسي ، زيزو يا زيزو ، ابو منار




> موقف تتمنى تمحية من ذاكرتك؟؟؟


يظهر ان كل المواقف اتمحت بالفعل لاني مش قادر أفتكر أي موقف




> شخصية تحب تقولها " انتى زرعتى فى قلبى الأمل "؟


إعلانات شركة جوجل  ::  




> وكل سنه وانت بالف خير وسعادة...


كل سنة وأنت طيبة لولي ومشكورة جدا علي تواجدك وعلي أسئلتك
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> إحم إحم..يامسهل يارب...
> أهو بأدخل بصوباعي اليمين حتى تحل البركة 
> أبو يوسف وعلى كرسي التعارف ؟ياحلاوة ياعيال 
> أولاً وقبل ماأدخل في الأسئلة وشن الهجمات المرتدة على دماغي بإذن الله  حأقول حاجة صغيرة..


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
زهراااااء
 :O O: 




> أستاذ أحمد ,,عن جد حضرتك من أكثر الشخصيات التي أكن لها إحتراماً عميقاً وتعجبني جداً سياستك داخل المنتدى_(بس ده ميمنعش برضه إنك من أكثر الشخصيات اللي بأحب أرخم عليها ..بس والله مابأقصد هو كده لوحده من عند ربنا)_...
>  وأحياناً كثيرة أقول بداخلي ..الديكتاتورية ياتبقى بهالشكل وإلا فلا ..لاأعرف ولكن إن صح التعبير و كانت ديكتاتورية في بعض الأحيان فهي من وجهة نظري إيجابية أحياناً كثيرة ...


ربنا يخليكي يازهره يارب
وأنا بحب رخامتك دي  :: 
نمشيها ديكتاتورية لاني سمعتها من ناس كتير فأكيد وجهة نظرك سليمة
 :f: 





> كفاية بقى رغي ندخل في الجد ..
> 
> متهيألي أبن البلد شخصية أعرفها جيداً نوعاً ما من خلال ماتضعه من مشاركات وردود ..لذا أسألتي في أغلبها ستتوجه لأستاذ أحمد صلاح .....
> -- ماهو الشيء الذي من الممكن أن يدفع أحمد صلاح لإعلان حالة طوارئ على نفسه ؟؟


الشعور بفقد أحد الأصدقاء الأعزاء
ده بيأثر في جدا وبيعملي حاله من عدم التوازن 
ووقتها بحاول أفكر مرة تانيه وأشوف أن كنت غلطان ولا لأ وبحكي الموضوع لاكثر من شخص للوصول لحل المشكلة 
إن كانت المشكلة انا طرف فيها 
أما فقد صديق بسبب خارج عني او عن إرادتنا فده بيكون أسوء ومبعرفش اتصرف حتى في أتفهه الأمور 




> --أكثر عادة لايحبها أحمد صلاح في نفسه ؟؟


في كتير
بس نقدر نقول أني كنت أتمنى أني أقدر اكون رومانتيكي هههههههه شوية في البيت عن اللي حاصل دلوقتي  ::xx:: 




> --موضوع في منتدى أبناء مصر له مكانة خاصة عند أحمد صلاح ؟؟وإذا طُلب منك أن ترشح موضوعاً كواجهة معبرة عن أبناء مصر فأي المواضيع تختار ؟؟....


موضوع بأصبح عليك 
ده من المواضيع اللي له مكانه خاصة جدا جدا علي خصوصا أنه بيفكرني بذكريات كثيرة وجميلة

لو طلب مني ترشيح موضوعا كواجهه معبرة عن أبناء مصر
في مواضيع كتيرة جدا 
بس هختار منها موضوع الاسم مصر وليس إيجيبتس
للأستاذ عاطف هلال




> --مالشيء الذي لايمر يوم إلا ويتذكره أحمد صلاح بعيداً عن المنتدى؟؟_طبعاً هنا بأتكلم عن شيء مش أشخاص_...


طيب بتزعقي ليه بس يا زهراء 
هههههههههههههه 
خلاص شيء شيء ولو أن الأشخاص دايما بفتكر بسنت  ::p: 

بس الحقيقة أنا مش عارف تقصدي بأيه الشيء
هل حاجه ماديه ولا حاجه معنوية 
لو مادية فالشيء اللي بتذكره دائما هو الكمبيوتر  :: 
ولو معنوية يبقه منتدى أبناء مصر ولو بعيدا عن المنتدى 
يبقه
يبقه مفيش ههههههههه






> --"الذكرى سفينة,,شراعها الوفاء وركابها الأصدقاء" الذكريات من هذا النوع تكون جميلة ولكن...عندما يسقط شراع السفينة تكون ذكريات مريرة قد تؤدي لغرق ركابها وصاحبها بمرارتها ...
> الى أي مدى تؤثر الذكريات في أحمد صلاح ؟؟ماهي الذكرى التي تعتبرها الأجمل ؟؟وماالذكرى التي كلما تذكرتها تمنيت لو تخليت عن ذاكرتك في مكانٍ ما؟!


الحقيقة الذكريات بتأثر في بشكل كبير جدا ويمكن كتبت موضوع خصصت فيه بعض الجمل والمواقف عن الذكريات اللي بدور حواليا كل شوية

الذكرى الأجمل  :2: 
ذكرى نجاحي في المرحلة الإعدادية 
كنت فرحان جدا وكأنه اول وآخر نجاح لي في حياتي 

الذكرى الأسوء  ::(: 
ذكرى نجاحي في بكالوريوس التجارة
ظهور النتيجة بنجاحي وتخطي مرحلة الجامعة 
كان معناها ان خلاص هنتفرق وكل واحد هيشوف طريقة ويمكن منقدرش نشوف بعض تاني
وده فعلا اللي حصل
ولو أن لسه في عدد قليل جدا من أصدقائي مازلنا علي إتصال





> --كلمات سأذكرها لحضرتك وتقول لي ما أول ماطرأ على بالك فور قراءتها ,لو سمحت يعني ...
> الطفولة...


فيلم
Big
بطولة توم هانكس




> الشِعر..


سورة الشعراء 
آية رقم 224





> السُلطة..


متهمه دائما ظلما




> شبرا...


ش ش ش 




> عمر دياب..


المطرب الذكي




> المدرسة...


الجهل




> الهوية..


الضياع




> السعادة..


الصداقة




> الأمل...


الأجل




> --لو كان بإمكانك أن تحقق أمنيتين لشخصين فقط  كل شخص أمنية من ستختار لتحقق أمنيته ؟؟ وياريت لو تقول لنا الأمنية دي أكون متشكرة ^_^....


يوسف
عايز يشتري كاميرا هههههههه بس عايز أحققها علشان يبعد عن تصديع دماغي بانه حوش مبلغ ويقدر يشتري كاميرا دلوقتي

الشخص التاني 
بسنت ( بنت مصر )
اتمنى أن أوصل بالموقع للشكل اللي كانت طالباه وهو أنه يكون بوابة لكل المصريين




> --نرجع لمونتى شوية ..أكيد لكل واحد مننا وجهة نظره الخاصة في من حوله ...
> حأذكر لحضرتك صفات وبعد إذنك تنسبها للأعضاء اللي برأيك تتمثل فيهم أو تمثلهم ....
> 
> طويل البال....


فاضل




> إنتقادي بكثرة...


دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني
وإماك




> يعطي إنطباع بالتفاؤل...


أ/ عاطف هلال




> مكتئب غالباً..


ابن البلد




> ردوده مميزة ...


قلب مصر




> سفير الكلمة ...


إسلام شمس الدين




> موفق التعبير...


عز الدين




> سريع البديهة..


واد كول مش معقول  :: 




> هادئ..


سامح عطية




> سريع الغضب..


سيف الدين




> مبدع..


في أعضاء كتيرة مبدعين في مجالهم 
زي لولي في التصميم 
حمادوا في التصوير
صفحات العمر في الشعر
و أ/عصام علم الدين
ناس كتيرة مبدعين في المنتدى الحقيقة مش هقدر أذكرهم كلهم




> مشاغب...


أكيد اتوقف ههههههههه
محمد عبد المجيد




> متسرع دائماً..


بوكي بوكي




> وقور..


أ/ مصطفي سلام




> وطني جداً..


قلب مصر
ودكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني




> دبلوماسي..


أ/ عاطف هلال
وفاضل
الصعيدي




> بتحسه شبهك ..


أوقات بحس عز الدين شبهه في بعض المواقف الخاصه بالمنتدى




> تهدي له بوكيه ورد..


بوكي بوكي





> توجه له كلمة شكر ..


بنت مصر
سمسمة
قلب مصر
إسكندراني
عز الدين
زيزو
بوكي بوكي
ناس كتيرة الحقيقة
بس أغلبهم مشرفين  ::$: 




> توجه له كلمة عتاب...


بنت مصر
و أيمن خطاب




> ردوده تستفزك سواء إيجاباً أو سلباً...


أيمن خطاب 
بيكتب كتير وبيضيع قيمة المعلومة وسط الكتابة الكثيرة
بس لكل منا إسلوبة

ويراع
بيكتب كلام كويس جدا بس محتاج تركيز شديد لفهمه




> خفيف الظل..


بنت شهريار
الصعيدي 




> تحب مشورته...


فاضل
قلب مصر
بوكي بوكي
بنت مصر
أ/ عاطف هلال
عز الدين




> مخنوق منه.. (معلش طلع كله متسيبش حاجة في نفسك)


غير زهراااااء
 :: 
مفيش




> لاتحب النك نيم تبعه...


زهراااااء
بحس أنك بتزعقي 
في كتابته كل دي همزات ؟




> يعجبك إسمه في مونتى...


بسمة أمل





> يلا كفاية كده جاءت الرحمة...
> 
> 
> كانوا عندي أسئلة كثير مش عارفة إتبخروا وين ...لو تذكرت حأرجع ...
> سعيدة باللقاء الجميل ومتابعة معكم ...
> بوكاية ..أم أحمد ...إختيار موفق جداً في توقيت موفق بالتأكيد ..
> 
> خالص التحايا وعميق ودي وإحترامي لشخصك العزيز أستاذ أحمد ....
> ربنا يكرمك إن شاء الله وتفرح بيوسف وبسنت وتشوفهم أحسن ناس ^_^...


كل الشكر لك زهراء
ويا خساره بجد الأسئلة خلصت بسرعة
علي العموم لو أفتكرتي حاجه أنا في إنتظارك
في خلال ساعة من الآن ههههههههههه

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f2:

----------


## نشــــوى

السلام عليكم 

طبعا انا متأخرة جداااااااااااا
بس ربنا عالم بظروف كل منا.. 

بجد حضرتك منور .. وفعلا سعيدة ان انا لحقت اشوف اللقاء ده  :f:  
انا مش داخلة اسأل .. بجد باقى الاعضاء سألوا اسألة جت فى بالى وانا بفتح الموضوع ..
انا داخلة اقولك ان انت فعلا حد محترم وذوق وبجد تستاهل كل خير
وعايزة اعتذر لك جداااااااااااااااا عن اخر موقف حصل  ::$:   ::$:   ::$:   ..
لو كنت نسيت فده انا اتوقعه .. علشان هيبقى ناتج عن طيبة قلب..
لو لسة فاكر.. اتمنى انك تقبل اعتذاري
تقديري واحترامي 
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> طبعا انا متأخرة جداااااااااااا
> بس ربنا عالم بظروف كل منا.. 
> 
> بجد حضرتك منور .. وفعلا سعيدة ان انا لحقت اشوف اللقاء ده  
> انا مش داخلة اسأل .. بجد باقى الاعضاء سألوا اسألة جت فى بالى وانا بفتح الموضوع ..
> انا داخلة اقولك ان انت فعلا حد محترم وذوق وبجد تستاهل كل خير
> وعايزة اعتذر لك جداااااااااااااااا عن اخر موقف حصل     ..
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الموضوع نور بوجودك إرتحال
والحقيقة أنا مش فاكر اخر موقف
بس ياريت تفكريني به علشان عايز أزعل منك  :: 

ربنا ما يجيب زعل إرتحال
ويوفقنا دائما لما فيه الخير
ويعدي ظروفك علي خير
 :f2: 
لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f2:

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



اشكر الإخت بوكي على اختيارها الجميل هذا .. لكِ مني كل احترام وتقدير  :f2: 


 
اهلا وسهلا بيك يا إخى العذيذ جدا   
احمد صلاح 
وكل عام وحضرتك بألف خير وصحة ..  :l2: 
سعيده جدن بالحوار الجميل هذا .. ومبسوته علاشان اتعرفنا على ابن البلد و علا حضرتك اكتر ..
 ^-^  


كيف حالك يا استاذ احمد ؟
اتمنى ان تكون بخير.  


من غير اي مجاملات او نفاق .. انا (اعتذ) بوجودي مع حضرتك ..
يعلم الله اني اكن لك معزة خاصة يا ابن البلد ..
والله كل ما افتكر ادعي لك .. لأني عارفة ان كل كلمات الشكر قليلة في حقك .. ولن توفيك قدرك 
عارف المنتدى دا ايش بالنسبة لي ؟؟
موش بيت تاني ولا نادي ولا حديقة ولا رحلة ولا من الكلام دا كله ..

المنتدى دا بالزات هو الي يدخله ما يقدر يخرج منه .. وان خرج يرجع له تاني ..
حتى لو بشكل مخفي .. لكن يرجع له .. . . 
يا ترى ايش تفسير الحلم دا يا ابن البلد  :: 


أصلي ما لقيت للأن منتدى يحترم اعضاءه زي منتدى ابناء مصر .
او منتدى يحترم اراء الاعضاء زي منتدى ابناء مصر

انا اعرف اني اذا زدت وكترت كلام حتزهق مني .. اصلي انا اعرف ابن البلد ما يحب الكلام الكثير
ولا يحب  التزويق    .. بس دا فعلا الي اشعر بيه يارب يسعدك ويبارك فيك ..

عندي سؤالين لو تكرمنت.. ::evil:: 

 
אַ
 هل فكرت مرة تبعد عن المنتدى قصدا .. بعيد عن ظروف السفر والاجازات ..
هل فعلا تقدر تبعد عنه ؟؟

 
אַ
  
بما ان حضرتك حضرت كذا لقاء اتعمل خارج المنتدى ..
ممكن تقول لنا هل لقيت اختلاف بين الاعضاء داخل وخارج المنتدى ؟
ومين هو العضو الي اتفاجأت بيه ؟؟ 

وسؤال كمان لو سمحت  :: 

 
אַ
  
بما ان حضرتك ما تحب انغام .. ليش دائما تقتبس من أغانيها في تواقيعك وردودك ؟؟

معليش اخر سؤال ..

 
אַ
  

(ماشاء الله) :1:  مشاركات حضرتك في المنتدى وصلت الى  15,559  .. هل انت راضي عن كل مشاركاتك  15,559 ؟؟

اعتزر يا استاذ احمد ان سببت لك الضيق ولا ازعجتك .. 
واكرر شكري للأخت بوكي على هذا اللقاء الجميل ..


وكل عام وحضرتك بخير .. ::$:  
 :f: 
 وبارك الله فيك .  
..

----------


## ابن البلد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> اشكر الإخت بوكي على اختيارها الجميل هذا .. لكِ مني كل احترام وتقدير 
> 
> اهلا وسهلا بيك يا إخى العذيذ جدا   
> احمد صلاح 
> وكل عام وحضرتك بألف خير وصحة .. 
> سعيده جدن بالحوار الجميل هذا .. ومبسوته علاشان اتعرفنا على ابن البلد و علا حضرتك اكتر ..
>  ^-^


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أميرالاد
وكل سنة وأنت طيبة وبصحة وسعادة




> كيف حالك يا استاذ احمد ؟
> اتمنى ان تكون بخير.


الحمد لله تمام  ::  أنت اخبارك أيه ؟




> من غير اي مجاملات او نفاق .. انا (اعتذ) بوجودي مع حضرتك ..
> يعلم الله اني اكن لك معزة خاصة يا ابن البلد ..
> والله كل ما افتكر ادعي لك .. لأني عارفة ان كل كلمات الشكر قليلة في حقك .. ولن توفيك قدرك 
> عارف المنتدى دا ايش بالنسبة لي ؟؟
> موش بيت تاني ولا نادي ولا حديقة ولا رحلة ولا من الكلام دا كله ..
> 
> المنتدى دا بالزات هو الي يدخله ما يقدر يخرج منه .. وان خرج يرجع له تاني ..
> حتى لو بشكل مخفي .. لكن يرجع له .. . . 
> يا ترى ايش تفسير الحلم دا يا ابن البلد


مش عارف يا إميرالايد بس أعتقد أن ده حقيقة مش حلم  :2: 
يمكن كان حلم وأتحقق




> أصلي ما لقيت للأن منتدى يحترم اعضاءه زي منتدى ابناء مصر .
> او منتدى يحترم اراء الاعضاء زي منتدى ابناء مصر
> 
> انا اعرف اني اذا زدت وكترت كلام حتزهق مني .. اصلي انا اعرف ابن البلد ما يحب الكلام الكثير
> ولا يحب  التزويق    .. بس دا فعلا الي اشعر بيه يارب يسعدك ويبارك فيك ..


أنا كمان سعيد بوجودك وبكلامك و إحترامك للمنتدى  :f: 




> عندي سؤالين لو تكرمنت..
> אַ
>   هل فكرت مرة تبعد عن المنتدى قصدا .. بعيد عن ظروف السفر والاجازات ..
> هل فعلا تقدر تبعد عنه ؟؟


في أوقات مبقاش عايز أدخل المنتدى خصوصا لما بعمل حاجة ومش بتجيب نتيجة فببعد شوية بس يمكن يوم بالكتير هههههههه أكون فكرت أعمل أيه و ارجع تاني
لكن بعيدا عن الظروف عمري ما فكرت أبعد أبدا عن المنتدى لفترة تزيد عن يوم




> אַ بما ان حضرتك حضرت كذا لقاء اتعمل خارج المنتدى ..
> ممكن تقول لنا هل لقيت اختلاف بين الاعضاء داخل وخارج المنتدى ؟
> ومين هو العضو الي اتفاجأت بيه ؟؟


آه في بعض الإختلافات بين الأعضاء بره صفحات المنتدى وبين المنتدى
أ/ مصطفي سلام
كنت متخيله غير خالص
وكمان نعناعه كنت متخيلها غير خالص برضك




> وسؤال كمان لو سمحت 
> אַ بما ان حضرتك ما تحب انغام .. ليش دائما تقتبس من أغانيها في تواقيعك وردودك ؟؟


مين قال اني مش بحب أنغام ؟؟؟
عمري ما قلت كده ولا عمري كتبت كده بالعكس
أنا بحب أنغام جدا
مبحبش غيرها تقريبا  :2: 
من المطربات مش بحب غير أنغام 
والقديم نجاة و أم كلثوم
لكن أنغام دي حبيبة قبي  :l: 
وده يمكن السبب اللي بيخليني أقتبس من كلمات أغانيها في توقيعي 
ولو ان مش دايما اللي بقتبسه بيكون علشان بحب اللي بيقلوه ولكن علشان معنى الكلمات نفسه




> معليش اخر سؤال ..
> אַ(ماشاء الله) مشاركات حضرتك في المنتدى وصلت الى  15,559  .. هل انت راضي عن كل مشاركاتك  15,559 ؟؟


أسألي اللي تحبيه إميرلايد  :2: 
آه الحمد لله راضي عن كل مشاركاتي 
حتى اللي أتقيمت عنها بالسلب  ::$: 




> اعتزر يا استاذ احمد ان سببت لك الضيق ولا ازعجتك .. 
> واكرر شكري للأخت بوكي على هذا اللقاء الجميل ..
> 
> 
> وكل عام وحضرتك بخير .. 
> 
>  وبارك الله فيك .  
> ..


مفيش ضيق ولا حاجه إميرلايد بالعكس
أنا سعيد جدا بأسئلتك و تواجدك
 :f: 
لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> كل الشكر لك أم يوسف علي الأسئلة .. كانت جميله جدا


الأجمل بجد يا ابن البلد هو إجابتك التلقائية والبساطة الواضحة في ردودك
بشكرك جدا على سعة صدرك في الإجابة على الأسئلة
وعلى الصدق الشديد والتلقائية 
كل كرسي تعارف  وأنت طيب  :: 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الأيام بتمر بسرعة و حقيقي سعداء جداً بمشاركتك معنا ابن البلد 
و بنشكرك جداً علي قبولك إستضافتنا في كرسي التعارف  :f2: 
****************

أخواني و أخواتي بعد قليل ان شاء الله نلتقي و ضيف جديد علي كرسي التعارف

في إنتظار أختي أم أحمد لتعلن لنا ضيفنا الجديد للأسبوعين القادمين

دمتم بلك خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ابن البلد

> الأجمل بجد يا ابن البلد هو إجابتك التلقائية والبساطة الواضحة في ردودك
> بشكرك جدا على سعة صدرك في الإجابة على الأسئلة
> وعلى الصدق الشديد والتلقائية 
> كل كرسي تعارف  وأنت طيب


وانت طيب أم يوسف
وربنا يبارك لك يارب 
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الأيام بتمر بسرعة و حقيقي سعداء جداً بمشاركتك معنا ابن البلد 
> و بنشكرك جداً علي قبولك إستضافتنا في كرسي التعارف 
> ****************
> 
> أخواني و أخواتي بعد قليل ان شاء الله نلتقي و ضيف جديد علي كرسي التعارف
> 
> في إنتظار أختي أم أحمد لتعلن لنا ضيفنا الجديد للأسبوعين القادمين
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
والشكر موصول لك بوكي 
ولأم أحمد

ربنا ما يحرمنا منكم جميعا
وأرجوا اني مكنش ثقلت علي حد في ردودي
 :f2:  :f2:

----------

